# Weight loss support for next tx



## ANGELA29A

Hi decided to start this thread a few of us want to lose some weight before we start our next cycle. 
This cycle I have gained around half a stone, ans was already at the top of the 30 BMI, after 2 failed cycles with top grade eggs, feel this is the only thing I can change for our last cycle.

ive made an appointment with a health trainer at my own GPs, if that doesnt work out will try new weight watchers. I need that weigh in to keep me on track.

Good luck.xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Thanks Angela, I'm in! 

Let's see if we can do it without spending any money on weigh-ins! I'm sure we can! 
Did you want to have a weekly weigh-in? No weight mentioned, just our progress? 
Let me know!


----------



## doddyclaire

Count me in too, don;t wanna start for a few days tho as I wanna catch up on the booze i've missed!!  Already got first glass of wine in front of me while i'm trying to work!!

Am thinkin of starting back at the gym this week, so i'll weigh myself there like I used to
xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddyclaire- good girl that's what i like to see, can't beat a glass of wine in the day!  

I think I'll have to be extra good as I've got 2 boozy weekends in a row!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Yes we can check in once a week, with weight loss only, shall we start Monday 14th, or 21st? 28th?or even april give us time to get over our recent heartache.xx Can be another day if you dont want mondays??


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls hope u dont mind me joining.  What a great idea I need to lose at least a stone before April preferably as I really want to start my next IVF in April/May.  I lost three stone for my last go and seemed to have managed to put 2 stone back on after my last failed IVF. I wish I wasnt such a comfort eater.  lol 

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Angela- Mondays are good for me! How about starting any Monday that you feel ready to?  I'm sure lots of girls will join over the coming months & just knowing that we are all here and in the same boat is a help.  

Hi Emmalily- You did well to lose 3 stone! What's your secret? And don't worry Hun I think most of us are comfort eaters


----------



## ldh26

Hellloooooo - Room for another comfort eater?? Sorry everyone has had bad news 

I will probably be starting again end of April if I can and would like to drop as much weight as I can.  BMI is 30 and would like it a bit lower.  Monday weigh ins sound great.


----------



## doddyclaire

You guys name the date, i'm happy to start from whenever!
x

Hi LDH26 !


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi ldh26! Always room for another! Sorry about your bfn Hun  

Doddyclaire- I could do with starting this coming Monday, you up for it?


----------



## doddyclaire

KT yeah babe, bring it oooooonnnn!!  LOL, I just wanted a couple o days to drink myself silly before starting again, DP just out picking up uber healthy dinner - fish n chips ))))

Anyone else up for this Monday??

xx


----------



## ldh26

*disclaimer - not starting the diet tonight, just nommed a pizza hut and going to start on some wine!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi KT, yep i'm up for that )))))

xx


----------



## ldh26

*disclaimer - not starting the diet tonight, just nommed a pizza hut and going to start on some wine!


----------



## doddyclaire

Me either, i'm 2/3 of the way thru a bottle of red and just noshed on fish n chips  xx


----------



## ldh26

Cheers. We blimmin' deserve it


----------



## EmmaLily

I am good for mondays that gives me the weekend to eat all the rubbish in the house lol.

I lost 1 1/2 stone by myself then the rest I was on metaforim for pcos i found that really helped.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Your posts have made me chuckle   we sound like a bunch of lazy alcoholics   I'm well over due a good drink so I've planned a boozy saturday night, I could be suffering on Sunday morning girls! 

And yes ldh26 we really do deserve it!!!!


----------



## ldh26

I enjoyed beign a lazy alcoholic for one day ktcuddles!  Saying that am such a lightweight I only managed 2 glasses before I fell asleep....

Ok, today is the day that the recovery and strengthening begins.  Who's with me?!


----------



## doddyclaire

Mornin, yep i'm with ya, feel like i'm doin ok, haven't cried yet today so that feels like a result in itself.
Mum is coming over later, I haven't seen her for a few weeks coz she's been on holiday.  

I'm supposed to be working today, so do need to get on with that, but also my house looks like a bombsite, and I may have to do some major cleaning!!

Don;t know why I told you all that - bit of verbal diahorrea!!  LOL

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

OMG! what a crazy morning! 
If running around here, there, and everywhere for the last 5 hours is not classed as excersise then I don't know what is! I'm kn*****ed!  

Doddyclaire- house work is good excersise too!  

Ldh26-


----------



## ANGELA29A

Monday is good for me to start..lol, especially as just made strawberry flavoured cupcakes, in the keep busy to take mind off things mood today.xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ooooo! Strawberry cupcakes! Yummy  

Big   Angela


----------



## ldh26

Evening everyone!  I went for a big old walk today, burned off 250 cals according to my pedometor.  Not sure if that covers the snickers I ate though..... 

How are we doing this on Monday?  Are we sharing staring weights?   Cos I'm not sure I will have lost any by then!! 

Have a good weekend girls and be good to yourselves, whether that's chips, wine or strawberry cupcakes.  I might do all three!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey!!

Well this is just MHO, but i'm happy to post my startin weight and what a wanna achieve, and then somehow hopefully do a weekly tick down?? Do we need to get one of those ticker thingies I keep seein?

Not startin b4 monday tho, curry & beer tomoz!! 

xx


----------



## ldh26

Alright, I'll post mine too -eeep!! I think if others not comfortable with that, I don't expect them to. I want a ticker, I'm gonna get a ticker! Great idea Doddyclaire 

Enjoy the curry, have had homemade cheese and onion tart. Xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls Im happy to post my starting weight I think!!!! 

I'm definitely not starting until monday.  I'm going out today on an all dayer for my sister's 30th....meal first and then an afternoon of drinkies so expecting a hangover tomorrow and the only way to cure a hangover is eating   !!!

Hope u all have a good weekend!!! 

xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Emmalily- sounds like a good weekend! I think ours is going to be pretty much the same, but with out the 30th bday bit!   enjoy!!!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

think the ticker things dont state actual start weight on not sure did have one before cant remember how I done though..lol


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Have you seen there is a belly club where all the Ff dieters are you just need to ask mod to join it


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Hello Girls, and Hi Angela ( i know Angela from our clinic thread) I am here too for weight loss support for next tmt or maybe not, as we are unsure about nxt treatment, might go down the adoption route in stead, but un sure right now. Lot of thinking and talking 2 be done!

Anyway, i am good with mondays.... Weigh in.... Shall have to get a ticker too!!!

So when do we start.... this monday.... I weighed myself this morning..... 13stone 4!! OMG!!! I was 12stone 7 in the summer..... Would be happy with 12 stone, then head down to 11stone.... I have PCOS so weight is an issue for me. I am also lactose intolorant and vegetarian.... night mere, Love summer, coz then i live on salads and lose lots.....

Have a good w/end everyone, and see you monday  x x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Right girls, am gonna kick off today as just been to the gym and will be weighing myself on a Sunday as can't get to the gym monday!!

So, my starting weight is 67.35 KG, which is 10.6 stone (OMFG!!!!)
I'm going to be calorie counting as well as gym visits to try and lose weight, and am aiming to have around 1200 cals a day

My DP done me an excel spreadsheet to track my calorie intake and weightloss (hopefully)!!

Good luck girls, we can do it!!!        !!

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Girls if you want a ticker click on mine it should take you to web page to set up your own, when you have chosen design etcm comes up to copy and paste link, you need 1st box, then copy and paste in your signature box.xx

Doddyclaire, id be over the moon to be your weight lol, its a long while since i've seen 10 stone, or even 12 for that matter!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Welcome ipswaich babe.xx


----------



## doddyclaire

YAY - I got me a ticker!!  Whoop whoop!!  LOL!!  Sad cow!

Angela - thanks for the ticker info hunny, I've put on 2.5 stone since I got with the fella, and as i'm short, its so much more noticable 

xx


----------



## ldh26

Hehe Angela, I was going to say that too!.  Doddyclaire, i think the last time I was 10st something, I was 10 yrs old too!  It is all relative though isn't it?  As long as you actually do have the weight to lose. 
My starting weight is (GULP) 14st 6lb.  I am 5ft 9in but still, it's pretty chubby!  At least it's soemthing to focus on as I'm sure the consultant will mention it again at the follow up appointment on Tues.

Hi Ipswichbabe.  I'm veggie too but find that I put on most weight from eating cheese, which is so fattening.  You're practically a vegan!

Anyway, now we are all tickered up (i'm excited too!) then we can get started.  xx


----------



## ladybird73

Hi there

I was wondering if I could join your thread please?  I need to lose about a stone to get my bmi to about 27 for our treatment which should start in the summer.  It would be lovely to lose with others who understand the stress of everything.  

Thank you 

V xx


----------



## ldh26

Hey ladybird73!  Welcome to the thread 

Lisa x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls! 

Welcome to the new girls! 

I WANT A TICKER!!!!!!!!   will do it tomorrow on pc, it's easier than the iPad!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh look at your fur babies!!!  They're gorgeous hun, glad you managed to get the piccie up 
xx

Hello & welcome ladybird!!

  @ KT!!  

x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

It was no good.... I needed a ticker NOW!!!!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

YES i need a ticker too,.... whats the best place to get one? ticker factory? or anywhere else??


----------



## Ipswichbabe

My diet offically starts tmw. xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe

FF weight lose LIST…..

ANGELA29A
KTCUDDLES
DODDYCLAIRE
EMMALILY
IDH26
JJ1
IPSWICHBABE
LADYBIRD73


----------



## Ipswichbabe

I have done a list of us all, ready for tmw so we can add our weight loses..... Angela tells me we are just stating our loses only and not actual weights....Good luck girls!! xxx

I cant add mine this week since im starting tmw, but wishing you all the best xx Mwah! xx


----------



## ldh26

I LOVE the ticker enthusiasm!!     
Ipswichbabe - I got mine by clicking on Angela's and then I got to ticker factory.  Good list too.  I am also starting tomorrow so we can both be blank.

Thankyou DoddyClaire, I have been trying to upload that pic since I messaged you!!  The blimmin' thing just kept sticking and then today it decided to work.  They are lifelines those kitties, been ruined since we got them.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Ticker sorted.... have put down 25lbs to lose, but will be happy to lose 14lb!!!  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'm starting tomorrow too! So will post weight loss (hopefully!) next Monday! 

Good luck girls!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Im stuffing my face tonight, before tmw!!! LOL!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Ipswichbabe- that's pretty much how my weekend's been


----------



## doddyclaire

Harrumph    I wanted to stuff my face tonight and have a bash at the vino, instead i've got the bloody trotts, how cruel is that  Must be my system protesting at last night's indulgences!!  Instead I have lemon barley squash - grrrrrrr!!!

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddyclaire- poor you Hun, how you feeling today?


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Room for a fatty?

Im on the Snowdrop negative cycyle thread and read about this when you posted it, so clicked onto it this morning as ive sooo got to lose at least a stone and thats starting today.  Been petty good last week but obviously not good enough as weight is still the same!!  So be lovely to join you girls in losing some weight, want to lose the weight for myself but also want lose it for next treatment.

Going to try and get a ticker sorted which will be fun as i cant even do smilys so we'll see.

Going to the gym this afternoon and speak to the instructors there to see if they can give me a programme to help shift the weight as have started back but like i say not done any good so far.

Goodluck everyone xx

Oh by the way my weight is 13 stone 1lb...... would be happy to be 12 stone, but would love to get to 11stone 7lb but 12 is my aim at the moment xx

Sam xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi girls!!

Well lookit here at all this beautiful sunshine, don't it just lift the spirits?!  Well, it does mine, can feel it mending my broken heart already 

KT - thanks hun, yes i'm feelin better this mornin, thank god!!

Hi Sam, welcome along on here too, between us we'll shift a few pounds here and there!

Remember ladies, it ain't a race, so any weight loss is great, and hey, some weeks just staying the same is good too, if we've over-indulged in vino and choc!!

Well, its my first day back in the office, was doing ok until one bloke came over and gave me the most massive hug and was telling me that good things come to those who wait, well I just blubbed like a baby didn't I!!  FFS, no tears all weekend then in here and BANG !!  Luckily it didn't last long.  I think, on the whole, people just don't know what to say to me so they're either ignoring me or only speaking to me if I speak to them first   

Anyway, hope you're all having a good day 

xx


----------



## Jules18080

Hi

Can I join just got my bfn and feel like a whale !!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi Jules

Sorry to see that you also got a BFN   will you be trying again?

x


----------



## ldh26

Hiya everyone

Sorry about your BFN Jules.  I'm sure you aren't like a whale!  Welcome along.

Doddyclaire, it was my first day back too.  I managed not to cry but only by the skin of my teeth and because I have an office with a shuttable door!  I know what yuo mean about people not knowing what to say.....Now working at home, which I suck at.  There's too much internet and TV and cats!

Anyway, day 1 of good (healthy) eating has beeen ok.  Not too starving I have to say.  Mind you, the first day is always ok isn't it?!  

*munches crackers and fruit*


----------



## Jules18080

Hi doddyclaire yes for my sins I'll be tying again just need a good sob and chocolate tonight x


----------



## doddyclaire

Jules - take your time hunny, tears aplenty, I thought I was prepared for my neg, knew it was coming but that didn't stop me from being an emotional wreck for 3 days solid.  Tears, hugs and chocolate do help 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Welcome Sam and Jules big


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Hi Girls... Welcome Jules and Samual... Good luck with Weight loss.... Support groups help!!

For me i am 13stone 3lb.

Today, been good, except for pecan pie, but it had to be eaten, dont wanna waste good food, once its gone its gone!! xx

Whats everyone doing for exercise?


----------



## Ipswichbabe

ANGELA29A: ??

DODDYCLAIRE: ??

EMMALILY:??

IDH26: starting this week
JJ1: ??
IPSWICHBABE: starting this week
LADYBIRD: ??
KTCUDDLES: starting this week
SAMUAL JACKSON : starting this week
JULES18080: starting this week


----------



## doddyclaire

Ipswich - yeah am starting this week, altho a little slow startin....!!
I posted my weight yesterday

x


----------



## Ipswichbabe

For the monday weigh in, we are just posting the weight lose only... xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Well in that case i've lost sod all 

x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I'll post first weight loss (hopefully!) next Monday, however, diet going well at meal times, it's the in between I'm struggling with!


----------



## ldh26

OOOOOOOPS!! That would be the pancakes eaten then.  Just as well I ate fruit and salad all day really     Happy Pancake day girls!

Had follow up today and the consultant just kept saying "we just don't know".  Obviously he's right but it doesn't fill you with confidence does it?!
Anyway, I start again in 6 weeks.  How much weight can I lose?  Probably not a lot if I keep eating pancakes lol 
As for exercise Ipswichbabe, I have been using a pedometer and making sure I do 10,000 steps a day.  Our printer at work is broken and we have to walk up and down stairs to get printing so that helps.


----------



## doddyclaire

LDH - thats fab hunny, quick tho, I thought you had to wait longer before starting again??  God, I hope I get a similar timing when we go next week!xx


----------



## ldh26

Yeah but in my typical manner I want to start tomorrow lol!  I have to have a natural AF first and then can start on day one of the next one.  AF controls everything doesn't she?!

How do you feel about your follow up?  I was really nervous, which is weird as I knew it would just be a review of what happened.  Strange, right?  Good luck anyway and hope you get some nice news about starting when you want xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

How do I feel?  It can't come soon enough for me, I feel that all i'm doing now is waiting to start again, nothing else matters, I don't want to book/plan things, I just want to start again - does that sound mad??
For me, the sooner I can get back on it, the bette, roll on 18th!!
xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Ldh - you were very good eating fruit and salad today in preparation for you pancakes tonight, good girl x

Doddyclaire/ldh im like you just waiting for af to arrive and can get in touch with the clinic and they will give me next treatment dates, im very much like you both, want to be starting treatment like yesterday, i feel like if your actually in the process of the treatment you are the way to possibly having your little dream but the waiting about is a right nightmare and your not actually doing anything if that makes sence...!!  Hoping my af arrives tommorw as had a bit of spotting today but nothing full flow, soo hope it does as can get dates then and least your on that ladder x

Had bit of a tearful drive home tonight as a close friend of mine at work told me she was 10 weeks preg after trying for 2 months, i'm so happy for her but could feel myself getting tearful when went back into the office (she told me in the loo) and as soon as i was in the car i was in flood of tears, its not that she's pregnant which got to me as real happy for her but its that she decided they want a baby and wham bam thank you mam shes pregnant...why cant it be that easy for us!!  Sorry to be so miserable and a negative post but know you girls will understand where im coming from.  I do try and be very positive but sometimes it gets the better of me 

Oh and another thing my eyes so so puffy when i got home i didnt go the gym, just had a bath and put pjs on so i'm annoyed with myself for not going now rrrrrh!

Rant over... Hope all you girls are doing ok xxxx


----------



## ldh26

Hey doddyclaire, samuel Jackson it is nice and reassuring that other people want to get straight back into it. It totally is for me about _doing_ instead of waiting. Those are the times when I'm most  - when I am waiting about. Last year pre-treatment was awful. Poor DH 

samueljackson, I'm sorry that you had such a teary night tonight. TBH if a friend of mine had told me that today, I would have been the same. Does she know your situation?

I know what you mean though, it's not that you aren't happy for them it's just so unfair that we can't have the same in the same way. My best mate at work started TTC at the same time as me and fell pg within 3 months but she was really good about my situation, still is the most supportive person ever. I'm lucky to have her, not all of my mummy friends are so sensitive! 
Take care lovelies xxxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Ldh thanks for your support.  Yes she does know about the treatment and wanted to tell but didnt either because of us trying, must be hard for them too as know what your going through.  Like you say not all mummy friends understand.

Im with you on that one, doing treatment is better than waiting about.

Think ive just worked out by accident on my last post how to put the smily/sad faces on he he little things please me...  

Just pacticing with some more   me today   me now i know how to insert them he he

Anyway good night all, hope i wake up  and no more   he he i know im sad 

Big  xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi girls! 

So far so good! I know we're only halfway through the day but it's going in the right direction!  

Sam- glad you've found your little   

How's everyone doing today? 

Kt


----------



## doddyclaire

Uh oh - major confession from me!!

Last night's sins were a massive amount of wine gums plus 3/4 bottle of wine, then (it gets worse) today at work I planned to be all healthy like, had my porridge for brekkie, soup waitin patiently in the fridge for lunch, and my boss blows it by getting us all Dominos Pizza's, so I feel like a flippin whale!! 

Luckily I had loaded up the slow cooker this morning, so a healthy casserole is gently bubbling away for tonight, and so really I must drag myself kicking and screaming to the gym now as punishment for all that lard i've consumed!!!

xx


----------



## EmmaLily

Hiya girls.  Just to let u know i have only just seriously started my diet this week.  I had lost a 5pound a few weeks (and unbelievable been able to keep it off gods know how lol).  not sure if this counts tho.  

Well had a good day today diet going not to bad but I have drunk so much water today I think i am going to burst!  The real test will be on the weekend just hope I can keep it then lol.  

Sam hope ur feeling better today hun.   I think we all have those horrible days.  I remember my little cousin getting preggies and I honestly cried myself to sleep that nite.  Sad i know.  Also my sister got pg not once but twice and she had only been trying that month.  I am obviously so chuffed for her as I really wouldnt want her to go through what I am going through but at the same time I was like what i have done to deserve this then! but girls what dont kill us makes us stronger and just think when we do eventually get there it will make us appriecate those little babies so much more and I think we will be better mother's for it cos we have had to work really bloody hard to get there!   

hope everyones good!!!   

xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

EmmaLily - thanks for asking, i started off bit tearful but by lunchtime i was feeling ok, feeling lot better now aswell as did 20 min run on treadmill before going to zumba, was good fun too not been before, will go again next week and try and keep up with the moves....  Glad your diet going well, keep it up, the waters good for you, i drink lots of water at work and am back and too to the loo all day 

Just started watching that born at 23 weeks, my god dont think i should have very very sad.

Hope your all ok girls and your week is going ok.

lots of   to you all.

Sam xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hey girls! 

How cruel is this..... There I was, drinking me little fruit tea, just chillaxing, and what should come on in the adverts.... A mini magnum with liquor ad, omg chocolate, ice-cream  and alcohol! It's like they knew I was watching! Bad bad ads   now I want one!  

Kt


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Am p***ed off! So had 3 chocy bickies! Need I say more


----------



## ldh26

CHOCCIE BICCIES! I just ate a caramel egg and have a glass of wine. Have been inside my WW points though so should be ok, we will find out on Monday  I always figure that I usually eat so badly that if I just eat _less_ badly I will lose weight but slower. I'm sure that the science is wrong on that!

How are we all doing? I had a good old chat today with a friend at work who conceived through a year of clomid and she has been mega good with me. Feeling more positive as I hurtle towads the weekend or maybe that's the caramel and the wine?! 
xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Ktcuddles/ldh i'm watchig you.... wine, caramel egg and choccie biccies.... naughty naughty, but hey i'm only jealous bet they were dead nice    Hope your ok Ktcuddles with you saying your pi**ed off?

Hope everyone else is ok?

Went the gym again tonight, had good work out whether it shifts a bit of this weight is another thing, but will see next week, weekend is approaching thats when i go down hill and got the girls coming round tomorrow night for pizza ahhhhh

Anyway, have a good weekend everyone as dont think ill get time to pop on tomorrow.

lots of  

Sam xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Thanks Sam, was just pi**ed off because I'd had such a lovely lunch (I was very good!) with a couple of friends I hadn't seen for ages, and then af   arrived, really spoilt my day! Would have been nice just to have had one whole lovely day! Thanks for asking Hun, you have a good weekend too! 

Kt


----------



## ANGELA29A

Sorry girls i've been really bad at checking in this week. Decided to start weight watchers wednesday, cant do this alone. 
Well I know I have you all for support.
But so far so good, have really stuck to it, and actually had to eat a biscuit tonight to use up my points, going to buy a curly wurly tomorrow for a treat 3 points bargin!!!


----------



## Jules18080

Hi all

Wow I can't keep up with your pages xx took the jump an went back to WW today so the diet started now x will check in as much as I can but welcome any email buddies [email protected]


Good luck all xxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Uh-OH, its another late nite in from the pub, after several delightful pints of Aspall's cider, plus steak & guiness pie......dread to think of the calories but its all in the name of rehabilitation!!!!  LOL!!  Met up with a friend's sister, she has had two failed attempts at IVF and is now naturally pg, just over 3 months, was nice to physically talk to someone who had been thru everything!  Very happy for them too 

Better take my drunken self off to bed, gym tomorrow!!  MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!

xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Morning girls

Doddyclaire - glad you had a lovely night, bet it was great to talk to someone whos been through the same thing and how wonderful is that being pg now naturally  

I joined you in the alcohol last night, had a night in front of the tv and had a glass of wine but before i knew it the bottle had gone  , been pretty good all week and im hopefully off to the gym later too so it should even itself out  

Have a lovely day all 

Sam xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls!  

I think we may need to start a new group... All the booze we've been drinking!   I too had much to drink last night, wine, champagne, and much vodka! And a couple of slices of chocolate roulades! Yummmmmmy!  
I'm sorry girls but I think I may have let the weight loss thing slide this week! And were out for lunch at friends today too! 

Next week....must be good, must be good, must be good!  

Ktcuddles


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Ahhhh just tried posting twice and seem to have lost it  

3rd time lucky....

Anyway Ktcuddles - i say if it makes you happy then i wouldnt worry about it and you sounded like you had a good night so thats the main thing   and enjoy your lunch today  

Youll be proud of me as jut got back from the gym (well about 15 mins ago now as this silly comp keeps losing my post) and im stinking too....think it was all the wine coming out of my pours    only did 30 mins high intentisy and weights as got a programme to follow and got lots of energy now so im off to wash the car  

Happy Sunday girls

 Sam


----------



## doddyclaire

OMG we are raving alcoholics!!  LOL, only kidding, I think we deserve it after all we've been thru.

KT - bet you're feelin delicate after mixin that lot?!

Sam - well done on gym visit.

Afraid i'm feelin far too delicate to go gym and we're off to mum's for dinner in a little while, must remember to drink less next time     yeah riiiight!!

x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Sam- you did really well to get to the gym!   And washing the car too, you put us to shame  

Doddyclaire- Yes I did have a tiny weeny headache this morning, but it was so worth it    putting my make-up on was the most energetic I got all day!   hope you had a lovely dinner at your mums.

I'm off to eat my last bit of chocolate roulade before detox tomorrow  

Ktcuddles


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Here goes.... Getting on scales....   omg.... Stayed the same! I'm pleased with that after all the chocolate and booze I had   and I normally weigh about 3lb heavier when have af  

Starting detox today so will have to be good! 

How did the rest of you get on? 

Kt


----------



## Ipswichbabe

ANGELA29A: starting WW this week.

DODDYCLAIRE:

EMMA LILY: 5LBS

IDH26: 
JJ1:
IPSWICHBABE: stayed the same
LADYBIRD:
KTCUDDLES:  Stayed the same
SAMUAL JACKSON : 
JULES18080:


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Well done Emma Lilly... 5lbs!! Whoop whoop!!

AFM: Lost nothing, gained nothing... so i guess thats still good, like the rest of you had naughties and then pancake day last tues, and wine.... blah blah.... Its a tough world this diet malarky....

I know what u mean, jules and Angela.... difficult keeping up with pages, this is why i dont get time to go to the gym, my day is 11hrs long from leaving house and getting back thro door, and then tea to cook, washing, and house chores etc... its crazy... not time to do gym.... I dont know how others do it. doesnt help i live in a village and me and dh have only one car so have rely on buses.... 

Saturday night i had 2 muffins!! and then 3 glasses of wine over weekeend. today ive been good, but next week i am away on hols and no doubt the diet will go tits up then!! 

Hows everyone else getting along?  x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Uh.....ok..... well, my weight went up, not totally surprised as i've been a wine/cider swillin, chocolate munchin pig!!

BUUUUUTTT.....in my defense, I weighed myself this evenin, whereas normally I would do it on a Sunday mornin at the gym, but didn't go yesterday as hungover to the gills!!!  Have been to the gym tonite tho.

Well done EmmaLily - 5lbs, thats fab, and those that stayed the same - hey at least it aint bad like mine!!  LOL!!


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Evening girls

Well done to everyone one - including you claire and least you had a good weekend  

I'm quite chuffed as ive lost 2+3/4 lb, our scales are electronic and was 13 st 1lb last week and today im 12 st 12 1/4lb so think thats right   anyway its less than last week so thats a good start  

Only a quicky as got one born every minute on pause xx

Night 

Catch you in the week xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe

claire.... you'll get there.... the beer/wine doesnt help but when u arent TTC its a much needed sin.... what is a girl meant to do!! x


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Samuel.... what is the secret of your success?? Well done on your weight loss... thats great!! keep it up! How much do u want to lose?
Well done xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe

ANGELA29A: starting WW this week.

DODDYCLAIRE: 0lbs

EMMA LILY: 5LBS

IDH26: 
JJ1:
IPSWICHBABE: stayed the same
LADYBIRD:
KTCUDDLES:  Stayed the same
SAMUAL JACKSON : 2lb and 3/4...
JULES18080:


----------



## doddyclaire

Well done Sam - thats pretty fab!!

Thanks Ipswich & Sam, i'm not beatin meself up about it, the way I see it, i'm just gonna do what I can, the main thing for me is to get back into the gym about 3 times a week and eat sensibly rather than strict dieting.  And i'm not going to deny myself any little glasses of wine now and then, because at the end of the day life is just too bloody short!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Oh thank you Ipswich & Claire - i have been really good apart from Friday and Saturday night when Friday i had pizza but only had a few slices instead of a whole pizza which i could quite easy demolish... and enjoyed a bottle of wine Saturday but have been exercising too which helps with me - im with you on that one Claire shouldnt deny yourself of anything as life is too short - a little of what you fancy doesnt do you any harm, thats why im just tucking into a curly wurly    Were off to Devon on Friday for a long weekend so god knows what ill weigh next week  

Sam x


----------



## ANGELA29A

sorry forgot to check in yesterday, well done all of you, its so hard loosing weight, id be happy with 2lb a week, or stay the same lol, weigh in tomorrow night, have been an angel on WW, so better have lost something, even made 48 cupcakes for my daughters birthday tomorrow and resisted having one!!!!


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Best of luck with WW weigh in Angela x


----------



## EmmaLily

thanks girls i weighed yesterday and i have lost another 3pound so 8pound all together.  I lost the 5 week a few weeks go.  I think i am a lot heavier than most of u girls so I have a lot more to lose.  I need to lose another 12pound so my BMI is 30 and I will be eligible for my NHS tx cycle.  Well I had a pack of crisps to celebrate today    defecting the object i know.  I have probably put my 3pound back on lol.


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Excellent well done emma lily. thats fab! xx x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well done Sam and Emma lily! You put the rest of us to shame! 
Having said that... I've been very good so far this week, am on the detox , the homeopathic remedies in it taste like gin! Every cloud has a silver lining!  

I've set myself a bit of a target, my BIL comes home from a tour of vietnam in a couple of weeks, and I want to have lost enough weight for him to be able to say "wow you've lost weight!"
I CAN do it!

Must be good, must be good!  

Ktcuddles


----------



## ANGELA29A

Lost 2lb at first weigh, slow and steady...lol


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well done Angela!


----------



## ldh26

Hello everybody!  I have not even been able to get near a computer for ages to check in.  I lost 3lb this week!  Although I am always very good for the first week so we will see how well I keep it up.      4 weeks on Monday until next cycle so better had keep it up.....

Anyway, am off to change my ticker (yes I am still excited about my ticker lol!).


----------



## kitten77

hello there

was wondering if i could join? 

i would like to loose a stone (easier said than done for me, i like my food to much).  

i have just had a failed 6th tx this morning (did think we may have been lucky this time as first time i have got to otd but that is due to the gestrone injections) - anyway, have put on some weight through the tx as usual, and would like a group to join to get and give encouragement.  i used sainsburys diets in the summer and that worked well as it tracked everything you ate so made you realise what you were eating, so i will use this again.  but the thing that helped most was the support.....so....here i am!!!! 

having a blow out at the momnet, and havent had a drink since xmas due to planning and going through tx....so will be my first drink on the weekend.....so wont be able to start today!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

Idh26- well done you! Good start! 

Kitten77- of course you can join us! I'm sorry your tx didn't work this time hunny   enjoy your weekend , make the most of it and have a good drinky!  
Just out of interest & if you don't mind... How much weight did you loose on the sainsburys diet and over how long? 

Ktcuddles


----------



## kitten77

hi Ktcuddles

thank you for your kind words. 

the sainsburys diet is where you log everything you eat, its automatic and works out the calolries and fat etc.  which i found really really helpful.  i used it for about 4 months, i lost 3/4 of a stone.  im not very good at the fitness side of it, so need to get more into that. i was nearly 11 stone, but my bmi was 27, so wanted to get down to 'normal' bmi.

the sainsburys diet thing is good as it gives you meal plans or calorie intake and you can choose or swap between the two or use both, its very helpful.


----------



## Jules18080

Well done all

Week one down and lost 1.5 pounds xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Well done Jules!


----------



## kitten77

Woo hop well done on the weight loss!


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi girls,

Despite my dodgy arm, just been to the gym and done my weigh in, have dropped 0.2 kg which aint great but at least its in the right direction this time   

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddyclaire- every little bit helps hun! Well done! What's up with your arm Hun? 

I'm weighing in in the morning  watch this space....


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

So.....I'm upping the anti! Really pi**Ed off! what's a girl got to do to lose weight? I've been and angel this week and stayed the same again!!!!!!!! And on detox! And no chocolate! And no alcohol! and walked 30mins a day! And did other excersise! And washed 4 cars on saturday! OMG!!!!!!! 
Sorry for the rant but it doesn't seem to make any sense!


----------



## doddyclaire

KT  sorry hun, sounds to me like you should have done well with all that lot, and NO alcohol  I'm sure that's my downfall...But on the positive side, you haven't gained any!!

As for my arm, well, it would be funny if it wasn't so damn painful, it just seized up Wed nite, and was mega painful, nothin triggered it.  I couldn't move it at all, so up to A&E Thurs am, where they thought i'd had a mini stroke, luckily not, turns out the muscle had spasmed and locked, so its been manipulated about, I have more movement now but not fully.  Got physio Thurs!!  If it aint one thing, its another 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

OMG you poor thing Hun, how painful!     hope the physio Does the trick!


----------



## kitten77

KT - bummer! sounds like your doing loads.  but sometimes weight loss plays about, how much have you already lost?  i find that depending on where i am in the month depends if i loose any, if i stay the same or if i gain, i can gain but still have the best week and ate little etc. it is very annoying!

doddy - ooooooooo painful!!!!! hope it feels better soon.


----------



## J9L

Hi girls do you  have room for one more?

I have just had my first cycle of ICSI in Jan/Feb with a BFN. Since then I have put on 7lb!! I had already had to loose 2 stone to get a BMI of 30 in the first instance and last week I went for my follow up app and was told can't start next cycle until I loose the weight again, so here I am!!!! 

Why can't I be one of these people that don't eat when there stressed instead of the complete opposite!!! 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

J9L- welcome to the club hunny! So sorry it didn't happen for you this time     for you for next time Hun. 
Ps, are you with us on the snowdrop negative cycle thread hunny? I'm sorry I can't remember  
If not, we're there for emotional support as well  

Kitten77- I think my weight is a week behind me! I was naughty the week before last as I knew I would be starting the detox and have no choice but to be good the week just gone,  maybe I'll have a big weight loss next week! Fingers crossed! 
  
Ktcuddles


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi J9L - welcome to the club, sorry to see about your BFN, but you're in good company, we've all had them  

KT - I think my loss wasn't as great this week as i'm due AF, mind you, any excuse is a good one   

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

grrr af is due this week, want to eat eevrything under the sun....xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

af   as if we don't have enough to deal with!


----------



## Em0504

Hi girls, have u got room 4 another one Hi Angela x
I had yet another BFN yesterday...absolutely gutted!! I badly need 2 lose some weight as I really piled it on this tx 4 some reason? Def didn't over eat...so frustrating isn't it.
Anyway, I've been extremely good 2day despite feeling very sad & wanting 2 eat the entire contents of the fridge 2night (which included a huge bar of fruit & nut) but I didn't. Going 2 get new digi scales at w/e so will then b on a mission. Although got dreaded AF 2 contend 2 whenever she arrives? We go through so much don't we, so unfair x x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hi Em- welcome! I'm so sorry you about your bfn hunny   Be kind to yourself Hun and have a little eating splurge if that's what you feel like doin'   there's always tomorrow! I think us ladies get it tough from every angle having ivf/icsi!  
Most of us weigh in on a Sunday/ Monday, good luck! 

Ktcuddles


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Thanks for having me. I am really struggling to get motivated with the diet this time round. Since my BFN have just wanted to comfort ear.

Angela- I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, I was you in feb and I know how your feeling, give yourself time to cry and spend time with your dh (i found everyone else just irritated me as they didn't understand it all).

I'm feeling niavely positive about ttc naturally at the moment (I know I am probably kidding myself) and if it was possible to get preg naturally I wouldn't be on this site in the first place, but since my BFN in feb I just need a break from all the drugs and stress of ivf!!

Well I am going to start my diet again today (been doing Slimming world) and official weigh day is Thursday although I've had a terrible weekend so I know the results of that one!!!

I might try a new diet, sick of SW.

Sorry for any spelling mistakes, quickly typing before I go off to class (at work at the moment)

J xx


----------



## ldh26

Hi everyone!  Welcome newbies but sorry it's in such horrible circumstances   

I have lost another 1lb this week.  Am now at that weight that I really struggle to cross, haven't been across it for about 6/7 months!!! Nailbiting! A friend at work is on the dreaded WW with me and is coaching me.  She's lost 24 lb.  We were at a training last week (always a good feed) and she was telling me off, it's totally what I need.   

How is everyone bearing up?  I am right back into the swing of work and weirdly feel like nothing has happened.  This is making me even more sad 'cos I don't want to forget, which is double weird!  Maybe just going a bit   waiting for the next appointment.

Lisa x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening! 

J9L- I'm glad your feeling positive about ttc naturally, there's always hope hunny!   strangely  I feel the Same about ttc naturally, always hoping for that little miracle   good luck with starting the diet again! 

Idh26- Well done on loosing 1lb Hun!  

Kt


----------



## Em0504

Thanx 4 the welcome girls. I've been really good since getting my BFN on Sundaywhich I'm really surprised about....I'm a real comfort eater. But as my clothes r sooooo tight think I have no choice but 2 b good. Def gonna buy my scales at w/e & will then join the weigh in x x


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Evening ladies

Welcome to the newbies, hope your all doing ok?  

Sorry ive not been around for a few days me and db have been down Devon for a long weekend, was so nice to get away just the two of us had lovely time and weather was great, we didnt want to come home    But good news is i weighed in this morning and ive lost 2 1/2lb so very very pleased  , we did lots of walking whilst away and i even went for a run on Saturday morning whilst db was still asleep as he came off nights Friday morning and didnt go to sleep until we went to bed Friday night as we got going as soon as he was home.  Got to try and keep it up though as really do need to shift some more yet  

Anyway hope youve all had a lovely weekend and well done to those who had a loss, but chin up those who didnt keep going as we will get there.

Sam xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Hi em, nice to see you on here, but so sorry about the circumstances.   
J9l, i was sick of slimming world last year, and as weight watchers has been changed thought i would give it a try, so far so good.x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Sam- I'm glad you had a lovely weekend Hun! And well done on your weight loss, that's great!!!


----------



## kitten77

hello to all the newies. but sad to hear of your BFN, grrrrr annoying!

Sam - your weekend sounds lovely! running to! i need to get back in to running but need proper trainers, was proper running loads last year and gave myself really really bad shin splints and doctor basicaly told me i had to stop otherwise i wouldnt recover!  

ive never done a SW or WW, in my head if im not allowed to have something i will crave it even if i would never have craved it before (weird), so the only way i can do it is with will power (not so great!) and calorie counting and also not being to harsh on yourself.......just need to get back into it now! hahahaah. need to get my head in the right place. 

J9l - we always try natually to, (granted 5 years later and still not a sniff at pregnancy naturally or isci!)- but i always think there is still hope! it could happen!!!!

ldh26 - well done on the weight loss.  as for feeling right back into the swing of things, ditto! its actually quite sad, as i thot maybe this time it would have been different, but nope, back to boring work, doing boring things for rubbish money. 

weighted myself this morning, and seems i have put on!!!!! no surprise really tho, had my first drink of the year on sat, was a sad sad sad moment as was hoping i wouldnt be allowed to drink for a year.....but ho hum.


----------



## ANGELA29A

lost 1 1/2 at weight watchers this week. :0))


----------



## kirst01

Hi 
Can I join!! Need to lose 2 stone at least by November to give our FET the best shot. I have been at WW for 8 weeks and lost 7.5lbs but I am not liking it at all so going to do the old ww plan myself. 

Angela- fab weight loss

xxx


----------



## NuDestiny

Hi everyone. You all seem like a lovely bunch of ladies. Got an old siggy that needs updating, basically had my tubes unblocked 13 months ago, 1 more miscarriage and so we have been told to go back to the referring dr for gp. Last time nearly lost the weight and freaked out it was going to fail and never continued and just comfort ate my way back into this pickle. Just worked out I've now got 36 lbs to lose. I'm aiming for mid august..... I need help and motivation!!!! What day did you ladies decide on for the weigh-in? What plans are you all using, if any?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Kitten-   the first time for anything after failed tx is difficult Hun   don't beat yourself up about weight loss though, you'll get there! 

Angela- well done!  

Kirst- of course you can hunny! Well done on your weight loss so far!  

Nudestiny-   hello! Well do our best to help you get out of your pickle Hun, your not alone!!! 
I'm TRYING to do the Rosemary Conley GI hip and thigh diet but from her book, love it, I lost six stone on it before but I'm finding it a little difficult to do at the moment as our guru dr has put us on a detox which means we are not allowed certain foods! I'm sure if I persevere I'll get there!!!!  

Good luck girls! 
Ktcuddles


----------



## L_ouise

I'm waiting to start treatment and my BMI is around 28, so not far off from the limit  

I've put on about 1 and a half stone in the 9 month we've been ttc, i don't know whether it's me "feeding the baby" or just comfort eating to try and distract myself - but i'm scared i'll be even heavier by the time treatment begins in a couple of month...

I'm only 5'2 so i start looking stumpy and dwarfesque very quickly too - not sexy and my confidence is fading  

Anyway! I have actually had a 100% successful diet day today. Not slipped up at all  

I'm basically having smoothies for a couple of meals and then a sensible choice for dinner. 

Today i've had:
2 bananas
1 portion of blueberries
1 portion strawberries
1 portion dried apricots
2 pints skimmed milk
1.5L of water
Beef stirfry @ 500 calories with carrots, onions, pak choi, peas, brocolli.

I'm STARVING though!  

No pain to gain, or loss in this case 

It's always the first couple of weeks that make or break a diet, so here's hoping


----------



## ldh26

L_ouise, am so sorry you're so hungry!  You poor thing   My BMI is 29 and they did the last tx, just hoping shedding a bit of weight gives me a better chance for the next one.

Pretty baaaaaaad day for me, went out for lunch with my adorable grandparents and had THREE courses and two wines (my grandpa said I deserved it bless 'im). Then they told me my cousin's wife is pg again.  Now in a pretty foul mood with more wine.  AGH!  Have been doing so well, weight wise and moodwise.  Could well be nasty old AF on her way I suppose though!  

Back to the rabbit food tomorrow I think.  Really need to up my exercise but have done nothing in about a year.  Anyone got any suggestions for easing me back? Walking best? Not swimming, I hate swimming....


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Idh26- I'm sorry you're having a bad day sweetie   make the most of your wine and turn it into a good day!
On the excersise front, I think walking is a good way to start, especially as the clocks change tonight so the evenings will be lighter   you can always progress by walking further and picking up the pace a bit  

L_ouise- well done for 100% on your diet yesterday! You've put me to shame  

Ktcuddles


----------



## kitten77

idh26 - boo on the bad day, thats not good...and those pesky pregnancy annoucements keep on coming dont they!!!! arggh. 

but yes, lighter evenings now, im bidding on some trainers today on ebay to see if i can start running again, ran down the garden yesterday and my gestrone injection sites in my bum really and i mean really hurt...is this normal does anyone know? 

L-ouise - woozers, no wonder your hungry i would be too, but well done my lovely.

ktcuddles - my friend does the RC gi diet, she says the first 2 weeks detox is the worst to.

as for me, i joined the sainsburys diets thing again on weds, then i had to go away for work and ended up eating a load of crap due to the fact that we have to eat when we can, ie, we didnt have lunch until 4.30 one day then 3.30 the next so by that time you dont care what you have. so been a bad week!!!  

just had banana for breakfast so good start.....gotta keep it up now.


----------



## ladybird73

Hi there, how is everyone this lovely sunny Sunday?

Is there room for another one?  Hubby and I are having PGD with ICSI probably in the summer and I need to lose some weight to get my BMI down.  I am doing the cambridge diet, I've already lost a stone and then messed about a bit, but started again on Thursday and lost 3.5 pound (was weighed yesterday).

I'm a bit of a runner too, I'm doing to Great North Run in September if not pg by then.  I need to get training though.

Hope you girls are happy to have me.  

Thank you 

Victoria


----------



## ldh26

Thanks ktcuddles, kitten77.  Still a bit of a negative nancy today and OH is driving my crazy!  It's def AF on her way, which I suppose I should be grateful for as it means I am a step closer to the next ICSI    

Welcome along ladybird73!  I know someone doing the Cambridge diet he's lost loads, it sounds so hardcore though.  Is it not all shakes or have I got it mixed up?

I have been for my walk today, which I feel pleased about.  Just got to keep it up now!

See you all for weigh in tomorrow xxx


----------



## ladybird73

Ldh26 sorry to hear af is on way. Well done going for walk though. It's nice to clear your head when the weather is nice enough to. Yes Cambridge is shakes only. Doesn't bother me that much really. Need to be on food though for when treatment starts so hopefully a stone or so and I'll go back to food. 

Thank you for welcoming me too. X x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey ladies
Welcome along to Ladybird!!

Ok, i'm gonna 'fess up now.  Am quitting the diet for a week as my heart ain't in it, and ive missed the gym again today so will not be posting weight loss (or gain) this week.  Will try again next week, hopefully i'll be getting back into it then 

xx


----------



## kitten77

doddyclaire - oh hun, dont be too hard on yourself, thats the worst thing you can do.  i know i find it easier if im not hard on myself, if you have a slip its a slip nothing to worry about, nothing to beat youself up on.  so take time out, keep posting on here, and do no weigh ins, im not posting weigh ins yet due to the fact im not in the space to proper take on a diet, im eating healthy and doing fitness when i can (which is none yet!) and im going to butlins on weekend for 4 days so diet isnt going to be happening then is it!!!! 

hi ladybird and welcome!! all tips for running welcome here!!!

ldh26 - dam that af!!!   but like you said, one step closer!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks Kitten, my DP bought me my Easter egg today, said I should have it earlier as i'll be back on my health kick by then   So i'm now tucking into Malteasers bunnies   
Sorry girls - MWAHAHAHAHA!!!!

xx


----------



## ldh26

LOL Doddyclaire!!  Enjoy it hon, you deserve it.  x


----------



## doddyclaire

LDH - Just noticed the names of your furbabies........so you're a Buffy fan too then?!  LOL!!x


----------



## kitten77

oooo easter egg. nice.  i fancy cup of tea and choc biscuits for when silent witness comes on.....now do i....or shall i be good.....

will let you two talk on the buffy, never seen it.


----------



## doddyclaire

Silent Witness??  When did that start again?  Oh I love that show, grrrr, i'll of missed it now, watching recorded ER all evening......


----------



## kitten77

oooo doddyclaire - it started few good weeks ago now so it wont be on for much longer they never are! its good! shame you missed it. love all those things. 

right, lets see if i can do good this week, going on long weekend will through me off track so lets try to be good this week.....cept im out for 2 meals weds and thurs....arggh.


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL Kitten - good luck, i'm out for lunch Tues, Wed & Friday, plus got a beer & curry nite Tuesday so no chance for me!!  Am gonn atry and get to the gym tonite though.

x


----------



## kitten77

oooo seems like a bad week for us then!!!! doh.  ooo well done on getting to the gym if you can.....i wont be able to as im working tonite (i work full time in office and part time as a reflexologist) - so working tonite and tomorrow nite with a double booking so no chance on getting any fitness done.

but i did win my running trainers on ebay!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

YAY!!  I love getting stuff off ebay, am a sucker for it!!

Oooh - relflexologist eh? - I can't stand my feet being touched, they're too sensitive, but if I could, I would!!

x


----------



## kitten77

dont get me started on ebay!!!! its the work of the devil!!! haha

i love reflexology! i love my feet being done.  and reflexology is at a pressure that it shouldnt tickle!!!!


----------



## ldh26

Hey everyone!  I gained 1lb this week.  Seems like the cheese an' wine of the weekend has caught up with me.  Back on the WW today for sure   

Doddyclaire, yes we are Buffy addicts.  I suggested Buffy and Angel but we thought that Spike and Dru were much cooler!

Have a great week everyone x


----------



## LMVB

Hi guys,


can I join? I know that you have been doing it for a little while but was hoping that I could jump on the band waggon!


I want to lose a stone and a half by mid May (but have a holiday for two weeks in the middle! I am a sucker for making things hard for myself...). Don;t know what the timings are on my treatment, but my OH is booked in for an SSR operation in May, so assume it will be around the same time.


Is your weigh-in day Monday? If so, I will get on the scales in the morning and then join you next Monday with the update. I will now spend some time reading back over some of your posts so that I can get up to speed with what you are all doing.


Thanks in advance!


L x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi, Can I join you?

Had a BFN last week and now want to get ready for my next tx.  I want to lose 2 stone, although 3 would get me back down to my ideal weight, but I'll start with two  

I bought the fertility diet by Sarah Dobbyn and although it's not supposed to be a weight loss diet, I reckon I'll lose loads of weight on it as your not allowed to eat anything nice  

I'm only on Chapter 6 at the moment so won't start it until next week - plus I've got visitors at the weekend which will no doubt mean copious amounts of alcohol and fatty foods   

Belle x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi & welcome LMVB - good luck!!  We're not sticklers on here so feel free to post asmuch or as little as you like 

Hi Belle - glad to see that you plan on an alcofrolic weekend   you deserve a drink hunny xx

LDH - I have to say Spike is my fave character, I bought the complete box set for DP xmas before last and we're still chomping thru them 

xx


----------



## J9L

Hi girls

Can I join (again)!!!

I'm defo going to get back on track starting from tomorrow morning which I will weigh and then will join you all for a monday morning weigh in!!

I've just been for a swim on a positive note, swam 60 lengths but really trying to resist the choc in the cupboard....argh why have I no will power.  

I would like to loose 2 stone, but need to loose 1 asap so my bmi is 30 and can start next cycle of ICSI, also got a holiday coming up in June and though of putting on a bikini (OMG)!!!   

Xxx


----------



## kitten77

oooooooooo hello all Newbies!!!  J9L, LMVB, Bathbelle!

nice to have fresh blood, haha!  we are here to help and chat, but if you fall on your diet we wont beat you up but help you get back on feet!  and plus...we all need blow outs!!!!


----------



## LMVB

Hi guys,


Thanks for the warm welcome  


I started off badly this morning with two slices of pizza for breakfast    Oh well start as I mean to go on and all that! I actually have about four stone to lose but need to lose 1.5 to be comfortably under the BMI of 30 limit. 


L x


----------



## kitten77

i looooove pizza, and cold pizza for breakfast is one of my faves!!!! you are my hero!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Welcome to the newbies!   good luck with your weight loss!  

 this morning and stayed the same AGAIN!!!!!!!!  

So... Had pizza and garlic bread for lunch, chocolate brownie, chocolate biscuit, shepards pie for dinner,  and two chocolate cookies!!!!! I think I may have been comfort eating  
On the plus side I did drink all my detox and had 1 green tea with lemon, and 2 mint teas    

Am starting AGAIN tomorrow!  

Ktcuddles


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Just been reading your posts briefly and you make me chuckle which is what i love about this site as felt pants all afternoon.  

I weighed in this morning and lost 1lb so coming off slowly, but got db birthday Friday so will be eatin and drinking lots....oh well still got to have fun..

On to the cold pizza for breaky - ill join you with that just love cold pizza yummy yummy.

Hope your all doing ok and had a lovely weekend.

Sam xx


----------



## J9L

Morning girls!!

Well today is a new diet day and I am all prepared and at work with my tuna salad for lunch!!! Wonder if I'll actually eat it or go downstairs and buy some chips from the work canteen!!! 

No I am going to try my best, summer is nearly here again and I don't want chub rub on my fat thighs on holiday!!!!

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## LMVB

Morning all!


Well here I am ready and raring to go! I weighed myself this morning and managed to put on 3lbs since Friday! That is a result of a helluva lot of booze, fish and chips and cold pizza!    Oh well! I am now welcoming in the new (militant) me   ! I was speaking to a mate last night and I introduced her to a diet at Christmas (which I promptly stopped doing), she has stuck with it and managed to lose 2.5 stone since xmas, so that is an inspiration! I just wish I had stuck with it now as I wouldn't need to be crash dieting while I go on holiday...


Hey ho! 


I am going to set up one of those tickers now so that I can keep track of my progress. I think I am gonna need some support here...


L x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

Hope your day/diet goes to plan!    

LMVB- what was the diet you introduced to your friend? Are you going to do that diet? 

Afm- seem to be struggling the last couple of weeks,   really want to see some progress this week! 
Here I go again!!!!!!!!  

Kt


----------



## LMVB

Hi KT,

The diet was the "from pig to twig diet" by India Knight (great name huh?). It is a carb free diet which actually seems to work! Here is a link: www.*pig*2*twig*.co.uk. [/size]I [/size]lost a stone and a half b4 xmas on it, but then roast potatoes and beer got the better of me over the festive season. I have only just [/size]got back on the band wag[/size]on! It is a good diet though as my OH likes the food on it too so we do it together.
[/size]
[/size]L x


----------



## kitten77

diet with no carbs....!!! are you crazy!!!   - i just LOVE my bread, white at that!!!!! ooops. - i wonder why i dont loose any weight. 

you guys are insperation i must say! i love it here, ive found new home, thanks!!!

well for me, two cans of diet coke (sainsburys own as dont have aspartame in it) and a slice of toast with marmite this morning.  i went over my calories yesterday (that dam white bread!), so trying to be good today.  i did do half hour on the cross trainer yesterday and some sit ups!  (well done me! haha  )

i have no holiday to diet for, or tx in the pipeline, but i do have a wedding so i think that may be my target point!! what you think?


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

LMVB- thanks for the link, I'll have a little looky later!  

Kitten 77- hi! I think a wedding is a good target to go for   when is it? I personally have to have small targets, like...... I'd be happy to lose anything by this weekend!   I would cheat too much  . Well done for doing half hour on the cross trainer, I'm so unfit at the moment I can only manage 15 mins! I'll see what excersise I can squeeze in today! I'm doing good so far with food, I had two bananas for breakie and an apple for snack, and I'm drinking acai berry juice and water!


----------



## J9L

LMVB!!!!!- you are crazy (no carbs) although is that me who's crazy cos I'm always shovelling bread in my gob ha ha!!!

Well so far I've had 2 toasted teacakes (bread overload) no wonder I never loose weight. and some wait for it (no added sugar juice)!!!!

But on a positive I have a healthy tuna salad for lunch which I will eat!!!

Kitten- Oh that's a great incentive for loosing weight, congrats. I've been married just over a year and I love married life, it's the best!!! Where are you getting married? xxx


----------



## LMVB

Kitten, congrats on the wedding. That is great news. That must be a great incentive! Let us know the details...

The no carb thing is actually easier than it sounds and is full of yummy food. So, this morning I had a two egg omelette with cheddar, bacon and mushrooms. For lunch I am going to have celery sicks smothered in full fat cream cheese with smoke salmon and lemon wedges and for tea, chicken breast with peppers and mushrooms and salad.

The rules are:

no potatoes, parsnips or other starchy veg. A great alternative is butternut squash (make fab chips and wedges) and cauliflower. Believe it or not you can do mashed cauliflower with double cream and cheese topped with crispy bacon as an alternative to mash potato. I actually prefer it!
no rice, pasta, bread or flour based product
no alcohol for at least the first two weeks then you are only allowed vodka with slim line tonic, dry white wine or red wine
no low fat food at all
no caffeine (but you are allowed decaf tea and coffee but without milk or sugar. If you want you can have double cream as a substitute for milk)
You need to limit pulses as they are too starchy too
No fruit juices or starchy fruit like bananas
You have to have a large portion of leafy green veg with at least two meals a day - so lettuce, cabbage, spinach, brocolli
You have to drink at least 8 glasses of water a day
I think that is it. It means that you can have lots of things like steak with hollandaise sauce etc

God, I am feeling hungry now... 

L x


----------



## kitten77

oooooooo hold on!!!! its not me getting married, i would have been married 5 years this year, its just someone elses wedding - didnt know if that was a good thing to aim for as i know i could be and will be a little slack!


----------



## J9L

Kitten- ha ha, that's cleared that one up then!!! Attending a wedding is also incentive as you want to look nice on their photo's but not as much pressure as your own!!

LMVB- I might give it a try if I don't succeeed on SW. xx


----------



## doddyclaire

LMVB - i'll have a looky later, sounds like it could be a good one, altho 2 weeks without booze?  Uh huh, not sure i can do that as i'm not on tx yet!!!
x


----------



## LMVB

I have got to say that it is the booze that I have the hardest time with. I love a pint of beer (although on this diet I can have the pork scratchings, just not the beer....).


Have just spoken to the clinic and they said that if all goes will with OH's SSR op in May, tx will start in August. That gives me an extra incentive! If I can lose 2.5 stone by August, I will be so pleased...


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

LMVB- let's hope all goes well in may then    I'm sure you can lose the weight by august hunny!


----------



## J9L

I think I am a slow dieter anyway but that seems like a lot to me!!! I'm sure you will do it though, PMA and all that!!

Well I ate my healthy tuna salad and grapes and haven't picked on at all today. 

Going to go for a long walk tonight as I'm sore off swimming yest (hadn't been for 3 wks and was well out of practice)!!!

Hope you all have a slim slinky evening!! xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi J9L - I always bite off more that I can chew (pun intended   ). Ah well - I can but hope x


----------



## J9L

LMVB   

Me too, I have just come in from work and scoffed toast cos I was hungry!!! and I wonder why I don't loose weight   

xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


How are you all doing today? I am feeling pretty positive (despite a trip to the dreaded dentist. I was kind of hoping they would need to do some work so that my mouth would be numb and it would be an enforced starvation  ).


Made a fab dinner last night (all allowed on the pig to twig diet) of lemon and herb sausages, roasted in the oven with butternut squash wedges, red onion, cherry tomatoes, garlic, mushrooms and rosemary with a lemon and mustard marinade. It is making my tummy rumble just thinking about it.


I also went for a 2-mile run this morning with the dog. Was shocked that it took me nearly 30 minutes, I clearly have to get back into training again. Especially cos it took me longer to run it than it would to walk it! I then came back and couldn't be bothered to prepare a special breaky so had carb rich muesli with yoghurt. ****** off with myself now. Am going to go an walk the dog to try and counter the dreaded carbs...


I got onto the scales today (I know I shouldn't do it every day but just can't help myself) but appear to have lost 2 lbs since yesterday. Hopefully that is the booze lbs from the weekend disappearing...


Anyway, had better get on with some work. Hope you are all having a good day.


L x


----------



## ANGELA29A

another 2lb gone, slowly but surely, and got my mothers day pressie early today a 10 month old pur black kitten:0))


----------



## J9L

Morning all

Well I have kinda behaved, had some chocolate but been for loads of swims and also long walks.

Angela- how cute!!! What a lovely mothers day pressie. I am going to visit my friend today who's kat has just had 4 kittens!! We already have 1 cat but I am so tempted to get another kitten. xxx


----------



## LMVB

Congrats Angela - 2lbs is great!


I fell off the wagon and had two glasses of wine last night. Angry with myself now, but enjoyed it so much at the time!


L x


----------



## ldh26

Well done on the weight loss Angela.  And KITTENS!!!  So cute 

LMVB, I did the in between weighing thing today too (naughty!) and I have lost 3lb since my yukky 1lb gain on Monday!  I hope it stays like that for my next weigh in.  Or I stop scoffing.  I have been hitting the wine and choc this week to make the fast approaching AF a bit more bearable.  Am sure your 2 glasses of wine is not going to be the end of the world, sure you will have lost next week too.

xxxx


----------



## LMVB

Well done Idh26! That is great. You must be so pleased! We all seem to do be doing well this week. Let's hope we can make it through the weekend without slipping up. Weigh-in day on Monday...


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi gorgeous girlies!!

I'm hoping to put myself back on track next week, the vino has been too tempting!!
But now my clothes are getting too tight I will have to do something about it!

Ready for roll call Monday!

Have a good weekend

xx


----------



## kitten77

Hey guys just saying still here but on weekend away and on dh phone. Just to say that diet gone to pot! Ate and drank all weekend not good! But hey don't do it often so just off now for another vino !


----------



## doddyclaire

Kitten - i'm with ya there, (on the vino, not on your DH's phone!!)

Am hoping to get back on track with the diet tomorrow, have just made salad pack up for lunch and need to get back to the gym now too, as my arm is almost fully mobile I reckon I can do it now 

Hope you've all had a lovely weekend, and not found today too hard, I had a moment of teariness earlier on but it passed soon enough.

Lots of love
XX


----------



## LMVB

Hi lades,


Sorry about my radio silence over the weekend. My best mate from uni came to stay on friday and had some bad news - unfortunately he has got a brain tumour.   The only way to cope with it was drink... A **** thing is it is exactly the same type of tumour that my sister had a few years ago. Luckily she survived relatively unscathed so I am sure Leyton will too  , but he is absolutely petrified... It certainly puts all of my medical issues into perspective.


Anyway, back to the diet. I weighed myself this morning and am just over 4 lbs down on last week, so at least it is moving in the right direction...


I'll sign back in properly soon. Need to get on with some work.


Hope you are all well?


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

LMVB - OMG, what awful news   There really is nothing that can be said to improve the situation is there....

But, well done on your steady weight loss - thats fab 

xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls  

Well I was supposed to start my diet today after my boozy weekend but it hasn't gone too well.  I've been on a training course in Oxford so diet has gone out of the window    I didn't even manage a day lol.  Left the house quite early without anything to eat and only a glass of water to drink.  Had a Chicken wrap and full fat ribena for lunch and then left over chicken tikka massala and peshwari nan for dinner along with a couple of glasses of chianti - oh well there's always tomorrow  

LMVB,   I'm so sorry to hear about your friend   I hope he can recover like your sister  

Belle x


----------



## ldh26

Evening all.  LMVB, that is awful I'm so sorry to hear that.  Hope it works out for him.  Doddyclaire is right about the weight loss though sweetie.

Doddyclaire, sorry to hear about your teary moment, I had one yesterday as well.  It's rubbish when it sneaks up on you and you aren't expecting it 

The theme of vino is beginning to define our thread isn't it?!!   I was on it on Friday, out with OH but it was the first time in about 9 months so it was totally worth it.  I lost 1lb this week, which is not quite enough but it's better than nothing!  AND I went to the gym for the first time in forever tonight.  

Hugs to everyone and keep up the good work too.  LMVB, stay strong and hope you and your friend are ok xxxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

LMVB-   so sorry about your friend Hun  

Well done to all who lost this week!  

Afm- diet.....     and that's all I'm going to say on the matter!!! 

Ktcuddles


----------



## ldh26

Ktcuddles - Love that explanation!      There's ALWAYS tomorrow girlies.

And Belle, don't give yourself a hard time.  If it was leftover, it would have been a waste to throw it away.  Also, training courses are not the friend of the dieter 'cos it's all free and it's just there, grrrrrrr.

Night night, tomorrow's another day to munch lettuce xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Ok, so well done to those that did well and ***** ***** cheers to those of us that didn't!!!  I started today with good intentions and by the time I got in from work I knew I needed the vino medication, so sod it, another bottle of red down the gullet tonite!!

I had another tear soaked evening, my best friend had her scan today and found out its a boy, which is great, but how can I tell her I can't handle hearing about it 24/7?  I tried being subtle today about it and I don't think it went in......

xx


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hi there, my name is Kerry and I was wondering if I could join you guys with your diet club?

I have just had my second failed IVF at the end of March.   I'm not due to start another cycle for a few months but have planned a holiday with DH to help get over last TX.  

I could do with losing at least a stone before next treatment but would be over the moon to lose some before our holiday!

I am a terrible comfort eater and also eat out of boredom. I have a very unhealthy food/tv relationship especially when I'm home alone. As my DH works away a lot this is becoming more of a problem.  

Many thanks. 

Kerry.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Kerry, Welcome  

I'm sorry about your BFN   

Where are you going on holiday?

Belle x


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Well- I stayed the same as last week!!!!! Argh I went for 3 swims, 3 2 hour walks and nothing!!!! So instead of staying on track I ate a massive chilli last night and then washed it down with a bottle of wine!!!

I hate diets!!!! Why can't there be a magic pill ha ha. I might try hypnotherapy, has anyone else had this? A bit extreme I know but like some of you I am a comfort eater when I'm stressed!!!

Welcome kerrylouise- I'm going on hol to Cyprus in June too and hopign to loose a stone (very optimisitic I know) where are you going? xxx


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone. 

LMVB - sorry to hear about your friend   

loving the fact we are all drinking the vino!!!!!  i easily gave it up for tx and didnt touch a drop for 3 months...now...its all i do! hahaha. back on the diet coke to!!!

my weigh in.............well, enough said.  put on 6lbs!!!!!!!!!!  

hi kerrylouise - i eat while watching telly to!!!! 

find it easier to stick to diet at work, but away with work at different offices is another matter.....! argh


----------



## MandyPandy

Think I might join this thread.

I need to lose 10kg.

I have a PT session tomorrow and have joined WW online, so hopefully I can get there!

If I have my dates right, it looks like I will probably start my next tx cycle on 29th May - which is 8 weeks away.  If I work hard, I should be able to shift the weight by then.

I'll give it my best shot!


----------



## ladybird73

Hi girls

Sorry I've lost the plot in terms of the thread and my weight loss.  I really need a kick.

I don't know whats going on in my head, I think it's the waiting for our next appointment.  It's really starting to get me down.  I know you are all here and I'm awful because I see the thread and others I'm part of and can't even bring myself to talk to others because I feel so fed up.

Help.

How is everyone else doing?
Apologies for the low post, I'm honestly usually very positive.  (Honest)
V xxx


----------



## ldh26

Welcome Mandy Pandy, good luck with your WW online - it's what I do too (I can't face yukky weigh ins!!) 

Ladybird73, sorry you're having such a hard time.  A few of us have been having ups and downs lately.  Don't forget what we are doing and going through is so stressful and difficult (the TX).  You don't need a kick, you need a hug!  We all do!    

Take care everyone, we can do this!!

Lisa xx

PS I don't know where this burst of positivity has come from, I usually see the bad side of everything


----------



## MandyPandy

ldh26 said:


> Welcome Mandy Pandy, good luck with your WW online - it's what I do too (I can't face yukky weigh ins!!)
> 
> Ladybird73, sorry you're having such a hard time. A few of us have been having ups and downs lately. Don't forget what we are doing and going through is so stressful and difficult (the TX). You don't need a kick, you need a hug! We all do!
> 
> Take care everyone, we can do this!!
> 
> Lisa xx
> 
> PS I don't know where this burst of positivity has come from, I usually see the bad side of everything


Thank you!

As we're at a new clinic on Thursday, I want to be able to say that I am doing something about my weight.

I've just drawn up a chart that I can tick the days and exercise off at the end of every day. I've stuck it to my wardrobe so it's the first thing I see when I get up in the morning and the last thing I see when I go to bed at night!

Just about to get my gym clothes ready for the morning as I have PT at 07:30!!!


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


Thanks for all the kind words. I feel really bad b/c my friend is being really strong and I am the one in tears all the time. Oh well. I am trying not to show him. He is actually a real inspiration.


All of those of you having a down moment at the mo, don;t worry about it. That is the joys of the wonderful roundabout we are all on at the moment. Up one minute down the next. Just wait until we are on the drugs  . At least we have each other to support us.


Welcome to the newbies!


Oh and wine. Now where do I start?? Me and the OH have agreed not to drink in the house. The only problem is, that has resulted in us going for lots of walks with the dog...to the pub  . That can't be good for the bank balance, but at least the dog is getting thinner!


So after my weight loss of 4lbs last week, I have been on the scales every day and have only managed to stay the same. This is despite walking the dog twice a day, running two miles every other day and doing yoga on the days off from running. Oh and cutting out carbs! You would think that eating celery for lunch would help, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything (maybe it is the fact that the celery is loaded with cream cheese and smoked salmon...  ). I have always been a real advocate of the no carbs way of eating however this stall in the loss is starting to make me question it. I am not sure that sausages with cauliflower mash and onion gravy for dinner last night was the best thing...


Anyway, had better get on with work.


Speak soon!


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello!!

Right, burst of positivity has me feeling ok today, so going to gym tonight, 1st time for a couple of weeks!!  My trousers actually feel a bit looser today, don't know how as i've been pouring the vino down my throat!!

Ladybird - its ok to have these down spells luv, just as its ok to have the good ones too, don't be hard on yourself  

Sun's out   Hope everyone has a good day

xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Got up and went to the gym this morning.  I was supposed to have a PT session but my trainer didn't show up. Hmmmmm.... he claims we're supposed to be on for tomorrow.  Anyway, it meant that I did a session today and I will also do PT tomorrow!

I'm feeling really positive today.  I'm in the library so I AM GOING TO GET MY STUDY DONE!!!! (even if it kills me!)

By the end of today, I want to feel that I have accomplished everything I set out to do.  So far so good (although it is only 10:30!)


----------



## LMVB

Wow we have all been active!


----------



## LMVB

J9L - I did hypnotherapy for a couple of months before christmas. It was quite an enlightening experience but didn't particularly help me lose weight. It makes you examine why you comfort eat and try to deal with those underlying issues. All it did for me was make me more aware that I am comfort eating and to know why. Unfortunately that hasn't stopped me from doing it though!  


L x


----------



## toria77

Hi Ladies

Can I join you?

I've already lost 2 stone with Slimming World but put it on holdish while I was tx. Got a BFN on Monday and I won't be doing it again until June so thought it would be the perfect time to try and lose some more weight.

Let's hope we all do really well and can give each other the boost if we're feeling a bit down.

Tor x


----------



## ldh26

Hey Toria

Welcome along, I always like seeing new faces here but it's so sad that it's often 'cos of BFN  

I am very impressed (and a bit jealous!) of the 2 stone!  My boss is doing slimming world and it seems to work so well.

I had a work lunch again today and absolutely destroyed my weekly points in the process    Never mind, the lettuce will be getting pulled out again tomorrow.

Well done everyone who has been so resolute this week and raise a glass to those who haven't  

L x


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hi there, thanks for making me feel so welcome to your group. Its so good to know that other people know how I'm feeling with the whole IF.

Belle and J9L, We're to going to Egypt next month so not got long to lose a few pounds! I'm hoping not to gain as much holiday weight as last time - I managed to gain 10lbs in a week!!! don't you just love all-inclusive! lol 

Kitten77, its nice to know that I'm not the only one who eats in front of the tv. For me, the funny thing is I only do it when my DH isn't home. Unfortunately, he's away at least 3 nights a week so thats a lot of eating on my own time.  

I'm sure if I put my mind to it I can do something about it. Well, I live in hope that I can......... 

Kerry.


----------



## ANGELA29A

bit gutted stayed the same this week at WW, but i do have a water infection and on antibiotics, dont know if that makes a difference or not.x


----------



## MandyPandy

Not sure what WW would make of my dinner last night - goats cheese tart, fillet steak and home made hand cut chips... followed by cheesecake!  Washed down with a bottle of wine and a glass of desert wine!

OOOPS!

Still, I got up this morning and went for my personal training session to make up for it.


----------



## kitten77

wow, taking hat off to you mandy on your PT!!!!! well done you, and your dinner sounds fantasicaly lovely, goats cheese tart is one of my all time faves!!!!!

oh angela - sorry to hear your unwell, and when unwell last thing want to do is diet!!! so staying same is good!

hi to all and hoping the non-vino or vino is going well! im afraid to say that its vino all the way for me!!!! i was off it for 3 months, and i can tell you now it made no difference to my weight at all!!!!

right - new insentive for me and this is a defo one, so much so that i have salad for lunch today! dont think it is gonna fill me up! but we have a weekend away planned now which has a spa, and going with a group of friends, the girls in this group are fantasically skinny, they are looking really good, and now im worried that im gonna look like a beach whale!!!!! so new plan is too loose a stone in one month, do you think i can do it!!!!!! went running last nite with my new trainers, hope they are good and help me not to have shin splints!


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


Angela, staying the same when you are poorly is perfectly understandable. Just make sure you look after yourself. A water infection is horrible!


MAndy, that dinner sounds fab! It is making me very hungry now though. Celery with smoked salmon and cream cheese just hasn't done it for me today.


Kitten, good luck for the run.


I weighed myself again this morning and stayed the same again, however I have since joined the mood club, so I think that might have something to do with it. It will probably explain why I feel desperate to binge today. I will resist...!


Have a good day ladies.


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

Angela - sorry to see you have an infection hun, hope you feel back to better soon   

I just can't get my head a round this weight loss (or lack of, in my case!!)  I can't even be arsed to go to the gym, and we have a week off booked in May that we're hoping to go away in so I need to be beach ready within 5 weeks, its desperate girls, i'm going to resort to Slim Fast for a few weeks in the hopes that I can get back into my size 12 bikinis!!!  She says, after just having had Golden Arches for lunch, naughty naughty!!

Better pop to the supermarket tonight and stock up!!

xx


----------



## toria77

doddyclaire

I know exactly how you feel. I just can't get motivated but still want a lovely slim body!!  

Try and stay positive, easier said than done I know. If I had the energy I'd walk more, can't afford the gym. 

Angela, sorry your ill, get better soon.

Tor x


----------



## ANGELA29A

aaaahhh thanks girls cheered me up, to see all you get well wishes. Been sticking to diet so hoping for a weight loss this week, want to get my silver 7 ..lol
Have alot going on, at doc monday for their 3rd attempt at getting a smear test!!!, this is really stressing me out now.xxx
hugs to all.xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


How are you all? Good weekend? It was beautiful weather.


Well, I weighed in this morning and have managed to put on 2 lbs. Am gutted. The thing is, I always use the scales on a hard bathroom floor, but I read at the weekend you should always use scales on the carpet, so I tried that too and there is an 8 lbs difference! Any one know which I should go with? 


Am going to be good this week. I HAVE to be good this week.


L x


----------



## toria77

Hi LMVB, I would go with the one that makes you weigh the least!!!! lol

I'm off for my weigh in tonight!! Not looking forward to it, had a bad week. Oh well can't change what I've done but today is a new day so onwards and upwards!!!

Hope everyone has had a good weekend and is looking forward to a healthy week. xxx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning girls! 

LMVB- funny... I did the same thing this morning! I was 7lb lighter on the carpet!   But I'm sure it's wrong   I thought you weighed with scales on a hard surface, having said that, it probably doesn't matter as long as you weigh the same time and place (on the carpet or not) your weight loss will be the same!!  

Afm- I've finally lost weight!!!!!!!!!      lost 3lb!!!!! It's a miracle!!!!!!!!!  

Hope everyone else ok

Ktcuddles


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Hoorayyyyyy! I moved my ticker!!!!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

KT - Well done!!!  Hurrah!!

So i'm on day 3 of slimfast now, seems to be going ok, altho I had expected (obviously very naive) to see some weight loss already!!  I'm sure by the time I step on the scales next weekend, it'll show up there.  Am gonna skip the weekday drinking too, my mantra is now about getting into my bikini, 4 weeks to go!!  Yippeeeee!!  LOL!!

Keep up the good work everyone 

xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddyclaire- go on girl, you can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

KtCuddles, Well done 3lb is great   

Claire, I'm sure by the end of the week you'll be inches closer to getting into your bikini  

Toria, Hope your weigh in goes well tonight.

LMVB, I weigh myself on a hard floor, but I'd go with whichever one is the lighter if I was you  

Angela, Hope your Dr managed to do the smear.

Kitten, A stone in a month will be tough but it's not impossible - and you're exercising too so hopefully the weight will drop off.  I hope the new trainers are doing the business  

Mandy, That dinner sounded lovely and the PT session the next day cancelled it out  

Kerry, The calories on AI don't count as the food and drink is free   But maybe that explains why I always put on weight when on AIs  

LDH, I hope you've managed to keep your PMA this week.

Ladybird, Hope you're feeling a bit perkier    When is your next appointment?

J9L, My cousin lost weight using hypnotherapy.  I bought the book I can make you thin but it didn't work  

AFM - I lost 1lb   I'm amazed as I had a really bad weekend - take away curry Friday night. Pub lunch and a few ciders on Saturday followed by a Thai meal washed down with a bottle of wine on Saturday night    I'm on a diet properly now (from today) so hope to lose lots this week    In the fertility diet book it says that glutamine kills sugar cravings. Have any of you ever heard of this or taken it?

Belle x


----------



## toria77

Hi Everyone

KtCuddles, wow 3lb is fab!!!

I put on 1lb in 2 weeks so well pleased with that. Will def try hard this week, want to get some weight off before next tx.

Tor x


----------



## ldh26

What a busy thread tonight!  Everyone seems upbeat and there's lots of lovely losses too!

I stayed the same this week, which am ok with (been looking, there's no smiley for "meh"  ).  I did, however cycle to and from work today  .  It's an hour each way and it's UPHILL the whole way there.  I earned about 17 activity points on WW and now I am in so much pain     Had a BBQ when got home so hopefully it will even out.

Sorry no personals tonight, I am about to go and crawl into my bed.  Except that I weigh myself on the hard floor but, again only because it makes me lighter!!  

Night girlies and keep up the thread success xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Bathbelle, yes finally got smear done, saying neckof womb has shrunk because of scar tissue from removal of cin 3 cells(precancerous)
but why suddenly scar tissue has appeared now i dont know. dr wants to have another look in 6 weeks,and then reder me for i thought she said dilation?? but i could be wrong, any way something to open neck of womb.

Doddyclaire, i love slimfast especially cappucino one, insentive of holiday will get you ther hun, and you so deserve a break :0)))

kt cuddles well done. ldh stay the same is good. 
I get weighed wednesday so will see what happens.xx


----------



## kitten77

hi all, just saying that i am reading all your posts, but dont have much to say.

well done everyone on the weight loss, thats fab!  seems everyone is doing well, my lack of fitness is letting me down to be honest. 

angela, glad smear is done, but boo on the scar tissue!

nothing else from me, i weighted and stayed the same! boo boo boo.


----------



## LMVB

I have succumbed. To toblerone....


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Kitten77-   

LMVB- oh dear!   toblerone.


----------



## doddyclaire

You think Toblerone is bad??

I just had to get the cream cakes in at work, as its my birthday tomorrow, and I scoffed TWO of the buggers!!!  LOL!!

x


----------



## LMVB

Doddyclaire! You are the best! A woman after my own heart!
Happy birthday for tmw by the way!


L x


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Doddyclaire- well it is your birthday!   happy birthday for tomorrow hunny! X


----------



## kitten77

its your birthday, your allowed!!! happy birthday


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks girls, and its such a shame i've got to do it all again tomorrow on my actual birthday, with pink champagne and chinese takeaway!!  LOL, don't think those scales are gonna move in the right direction this week!!!

x


----------



## ldh26

OOOH!  Happy Birthday DoddyClaire!    Don't understand workplaces though that make the birthday boys and girls buy the cakes, it seems mean.  Rule in our work is that you get given a cake.  We have a birthday this week so should be making allowances for that.....


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls 

Sorry not posted for a while, hope your all ok  

Just want to wish Doddyclaire Happy Birthday for tomorrow, have a good one and eat want you want your allowed as when its your birthday, well thats my moto  

Catch up soon  

Sam xx


----------



## BathBelle

Claire,   I hope that you have a nice time  and enjoy the chinese and pink champagne  

Belle x


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hi ladies, 

Happy birthday Doddyclaire. Hope its been a good one. Enjoy your chinese and pink champagne, sounds lovely.  

My weight loss was going ok until the weekend came then it all went out the window and hasn't returned yet!!! 

I had good intentions this week by writing a menu of what I thought I should eat. So far I haven't eaten anything off the menu and its now Wednesday. O well, maybe tomorrow will bring a better day. 

Hope your all ok. Keep up the good work.  

Kerry xx


----------



## MandyPandy

@ Kerry - I've been too scared to post as I'm exactly the same!  Tomorrow I will definitely be good!


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hi MandyPandy,

Its nice to know that I'm not the only one. I always have such good intentions to loose some weight but then the desire to eat takes over and before I know it I've stuffed my face with whatever I can lay my hands on!!! 

As they say, tomorrow is another day.........onwards and upwards I go! 

Kerry xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Kerrylouise said:


> Hi MandyPandy,
> 
> Its nice to know that I'm not the only one. I always have such good intentions to loose some weight but then the desire to eat takes over and before I know it I've stuffed my face with whatever I can lay my hands on!!!
> 
> As they say, tomorrow is another day.........onwards and upwards I go!
> 
> Kerry xx


LOL! True - and I'm just about to go out for dinner.


----------



## parva stella

Can I join in? 

As I seem to lose a wee bit and then it all slides back on after treatment  I'd have lost 25lbs if I had added it up! Hey ho! 

I need a fridge monitor...and a crisp monitor....and chocolate...and a gummy things monitor to keep me away from the bad things!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls!

Parva Stella-   I think we could all do with those monitors   welcome hunny!  

Hi Kerrylouise & Mandypandy   how rude of me, I don't think I've said   before!  

Ktcuddles


----------



## Kerrylouise

Evening ladies, 

MandyPandy-hope you enjoyed your evening out and you made the most of a bad food day with starting again tomorrow! lol 

Ktcuddles-Thankyou for the welcome. Its great to know that there is support out there that isn't from my DH, family or friends. 

Parva Stella-you sound like a girl after my own heart! Welcome to you.  

Tomorrow is a new day and I'm hoping to get through it without eating too much crap!!! 

Kerry xx


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

I have to admit.... I've had a couple of 'blibs' today, 3 pieces of garlic bread & 2 chocies  
I know it's not too bad but I'm still cross with myself     
And yes... Will get back on track tomorrow!


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks for the birthday messages girls 

Mum said something quite important to me tonight, I moaned about being too fat etc, and she said the only time she's seen me slim is when i've been deeply miserable in life, so maybe i should embrace the inner fatty??!!  LOL, after all the wine and chinese tonight i have no choice at the mo!!!

On that note, good nite ladies!!

xx


----------



## toria77

hi claire. Hope you enjoyed your birthday. It's only once a year so you should spoil yourself. I've still got a bit of weight to lose but have concluded that i'll never be a skinny minny so i've embraced it, kind of! Maybe a size 14, i'm a 16 at the mo. Do feel it's a bit pointless though. I plan to be pregnant june/july  ! xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


Toria and Doddyclaire - my sentiments exactly.


I just want to be healthy. Not obsessing all the time. The problem for me is that when I am deeply unhappy I either starve myself (the thinnest I have been is a size  or binge (the largest is a size 20). I just want to be normal. I would be perfectly happy as a size 14, and to stay at that. That was my size throughout my teens, so I think it is my natural size. I know that I need to do something drastic to get me to that size as all I am doing is maintaining at the moment at a size 16 on a good day or size 18 on a bad day. I just don't know how to do it without becoming obsessed again. I do loads of exercise and eat relatively healthily (no carbs after breakfast, lots of salad and veg) but I do binge. The other day, once I gave into that toblerone, I then scoffed three more pieces plus three chocolate fingers. I then ate yoghurt covered raisins until I was nearly sick. I was disgusted at myself at having the toblerone, but then I just gave in because I had already done the damage and binged. I don't know how to stop that cycle. It is not as if I am not aware that I am doing it. I am perfectly aware but just don't seem to have any control over it.


I am sorry for the rant. I just don't understand what the matter is with me. I am going on hols next friday and am nowhere near my target weight for that. When I get back it is my husband's appointment. I need to get below the BMI of 30 for that meeting otherwise there will be no treatment for me, but if I carry on the way I have been going, I won't be able to go ahead  


I will stop moaning now. Sorry for being down.


L x


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hi ladies, 

Doddyclaire-reading your comments made me realise that I was exactly the same. At my thinnest was most definitely my unhappiest time as well. I think I need to find a middle ground. 

Toria-I'm with you on that one! Good luck for June/July.  

LMVB-hope the rant helped. Try not to beat yourself up about it otherwise you are more likely to eat more as a comfort.  Take each day as it comes. 

AFM, I find that when I'm trying to loose weight I wake up thinking about food and go to bed thinking about it too. I pretty much think about it all day as well! 

Here's hoping that today brings a better day for all of us. 

Sending you all lots of   and big  


Kerry xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Kerry, I wrote a list of foods and meals too    I've managed to stick to it mainly, well apart for the wine last night and the butter on my ryvitas!  And as for always thinking about food that's me too - even stuff I don't usually like but because I know I shouldn't have it I want it  

LMVB, I also binge. I find the worst time is as soon as I get in from work before DH gets home   I've been really good this week and only binged on ryvitas   I hope that you manage to get your BMI down before the appointment - I'm sure you can do it  

Toria, I love your PMA  

Claire, I love that 'Embrace your Inner Fatty'   I'm gonna tell my DH tonight that I've embraced mine so could he go and open me a bottle of wine and a packet of peanuts 

KtCuddles, Try not to beat yourself up honey.  I hope you've managed to get back on track today  

Parva Stella, Welcome.  LOL with your monitors. I've put a fat picture of me in a bikini on the fridge and in the biscuit tin  

Mandy Pandy, I hope you've been good today  

With regards to weight and size I was always a size 8 weighing 7 and a half stone, until I moved in with DH 11 years ago.  I am now the heaviest I have ever been and am a size 14-16.  I am also a classic apple shape so carry all of my weight around my middle which I hate as I think I look about 6 months pg which in turn feels like a big slap in the face as I would so love to see a pg bump.  

I have decided that I am going to have a colonic irrigation to get rid a few pounds before my holiday    it's also supposed to be good for fertility.  I've been thinking about it for a while but plucked up the courage today to phone the clinic.  The woman wasn't there though so I tried her mobile and it was switched off! I hope I can find the courage to ring her again tomorrow. Has anyone else tried this before?

Belle x


----------



## Kerrylouise

Evening ladies, 

Belle - well done you for having a good week.   Keep up the good work. I'm sure a bit of butter on the ryvitas won't make too much difference. As for the colonic irrigation I have absolutely no idea. I've never tried it nor do I know anyone that has. If you feel its the right thing for you then call her back tomorrow, you've got nothing to lose by calling.  

Well, I have finally managed to have a good food day.  Its only taken me just over a week!  Here's hoping that tomorrow brings another good day. 

Best of luck to you all. 

Kerry xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Grr another wek staying the same, although jeans do feel looser, inhospital monday for a laposcopy in knee, still hoping for a weigh loss though this week, if not im going to eat everything in site..lol
keep going girls, its a hard slog.xx


----------



## ldh26

Morning all! Just checking in. Haven't done a weigh in this week yet but my trousers just fell down, needed to find a belt!!! 
Just on way to the clinic for a baseline scan for next tx. It's come quickly. Wanted to make sure I could still hang about on this thread? would like to keep it up once I start to hopefully avoid putting too much on.

Have a great day all, it's to be another scorcher! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning!!

Well my weigth syated the same last week, not bad considering I ate out 4 times and drank more than my body weight in vino ))

Today am back on slim fast plus cutting out all carbs, if this doesn't shift it, nothing will!!

xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi guys,


Did you all have a good weekend? I "forgot" to weigh in this morning, so will it do it later (I think subconsciously I needed to give myself another day to try and shift some poundage!).


Lisa - of course you can hang around on this thread! You must keep us updated on how things are going. Good luck at the scan.


Well, I am off on hols on friday for two weeks. Me and the DH have decided to try not to drink very much and to swim at least 60 lengths a day! Hopefully that will go some way to stopping the holiday spread!


Anyway, better go.


"Speak" to you tomorrow.


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

LMVB - Where are you off to?
x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Kerry, Hope that you've managed to have more good days  

Angela Hope your laposcopy goes okay today.

Lisa, Stick with us hun.  I hope your baseline went okay.

Claire, At least you didn't put any weight on    You must have been really good those other three days  

LMVB, Have a lovely holiday.

AFM - I've lost 2lbs this week    It's quite surprising really as although I was quite good during the week I had a bit of a burn out at the weekend.  My step brother has just moved to Bath and I had to show him some of the local sights (aka pubs) on Saturday lunchtime/afternoon/night and I drunk far too much cider   Was feeling a bit   yesterday.

I've booked in for colonic hydrotherapy next Thursday (28th)   Not sure if I've done the right thing now  

Belle x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi Belle!!

Well done!!  Oooh - am intrigued about the colonic, you MUST tell me how it goes!!

x


----------



## LMVB

Congrats on the weight loss/staying the same guys. 


Belle - you must tell us about the colonic. My brother in law's sister runs a clinic doing it in gloucester. She is always trying to get us to go but I feel a bit funny about someone I know sticking a tube where the sun don't shine! Let me know if it works as I may try and find a stranger to do it... (phnaa, phnaaa)


Doddyclaire - I am going to Malaysia with the DH. It is the first  exotic holiday we have been on together, so I am super excited! For part of it we are going to stay in a tree house on a little island. You can only get to the accommodation by speed boat!!!


I am getting so little work done today as I keep looking at websites about Malaysia...


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

Oh - thats sounds LUSH!!!  Really hope you have a fab time, bet the weather is superb too 

I wouldn't want anyone I know playing around with my poo either!!  

x


----------



## LMVB

Hi Ladies,


Well I finally managed to weigh myself this morning and am 1 lb lighter, at least it is moving in the right direction (albeit slowly!). I went to yoga last night and had to do this silly posture that nearly caused me to suffocate myself on my boobs  . I need to lose weight to try and stop things like that happening!!


Hope you are all well?


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

LOL @ LMVB!!!  Sorry hun, but that is funny as....!!  Nothing wrong with big knockers ))

I ate out last night at a friends, thought I was very good, we had kebab takeaway, so I had the chicken breast kebab, with LOADS of salad and no bread or chips, felt quite pleased!!  Did have a glass of wine tho.....
Still, gotta stick to it as much as possible, so slim fast for brekkie again today 

xx


----------



## LMVB




----------



## ldh26

Sorry LMVB, I chuckled too!    

I stayed the same again this week.  Need to bin the cheese in my fridge I think!  I wish my ticker would move.

Doddyclaire, I can't believe you're on the SF, I hate that stuff it's vile.  Diff'rent strokes though!  Does it work for you?

Baseline was fine, although it's always still a rude awakening at 8am.  I need to find the "getting annoyed at your clinic already" thread as they promised to call yesterday with my start date and they still haven't.  Not returning my calls either.     This is a route straight back into my fridge......


----------



## LMVB

Glad I made you smile!


Sorry about the clinic. What a pain! Let me know how it goes.
It looks like your issues are similar to mine. My DH has to have SSR  due to his blockage  and then we are due to commence treatment in June...


I so wish I wasn't sat in the office when it is so nice outside x


----------



## ldh26

Aw thanks hon, it could just be AF too making me less tolerant and cheese prone..... 

Yeah, my DH had SSR just before Christmas.  We never knew if it was a blockage or not, the clinic went straight for SSR.  The quality is not brilliant either but workable apparently.  I still don't really understand the whole scenario yet and how to judge quality of stuff - why I rely on FF! 

Yes, am sitting here thinking I could be out walking in the sunshine, burning calories.  (Not really am thinking of a lovely cold pint in a beer garden!   )


----------



## parva stella

Hi Everyone

I've been bad....Ive had all the bad things and if I had an actual monitor they would have locked me up! 

I'm going to try and use Ldh26 as inspiration as I want my trousers to fall down rather than have me burst out of them as seems to be the current state of play...Well done Ldh....step away from the fridge!

Thank you Ktcuddles, Kerry Louise and BathBelle for being so welcoming....I will try and be a good girl from now on ....and not the crabbit crazy sweetie craving person I've been of late. Back to my slimming world regime tomorrow..promise!!!

cant wait to hear about the colonic ....good luck with the weight loss  and treatments everyone


----------



## ANGELA29A

not looking forward to weigh in tomorrow night, wondering if its the same or gain can i use the excuse that the bandages and padding weighs heavy around my knee..lol from arthroscopy on monday, bandages cant be removed for at least 5 days!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Evening girls! 

Angela- hope your ok hunny? And yes I'm sure bandages weigh loads!    

Afm- I weighed myself on Saturday and had lost another 1lb, but I've  been to my sisters and they are very large people who don't seem to have any concept of 'low fat'!!!!! And I feel quite bloated, might take a few days for my body to recover   so I'm not weighing again until next week. 

Hope you all have a good week! Be good! 

Ktcuddles


----------



## kitten77

hi everyone, still here been reading but not posting as nothing to update you on as weight is NOT going down, no matter how little i eat, and how much fitness i do!!!! humph  

only week and half until i go to the spa weekend and im gonna be the massive bloater that everyone will take the sneeky peek at and thank god that they dont look like me! humph again  

well done on the weight loss and the trousers falling down - always a good sign that.

walking round and round london with a suitcase for 2 days should have helped with the fitness but am so knackered didnt go for a run....now feel bad, as just had a mini babybel argh. salad for tea....


----------



## ldh26

Oooh Angela, not even sure you should weigh yourself when recovering from an operation. That's too much pressure!

ktcuddles, 1lb is 1lb in the right direction.  It's all good...

And kitten77 - I am SURE that even if you haven't lost you do NOT look like a "bloater"!  If you have been working out a lot, are you doing weights/toning?  Could be muscle?  Weighs more you know.  

Afm girls, I have had a stomach upset the last two days and have been off work.  Hoping to find a silver lining that I have lost weight this week!!!    

Take care everyone x


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello ladies,

Sorry to drop in, but I was wondering if anyone knows of a weight loss forum they would recommend?  I love Fertility Friends, and would love to find a really busy site focussed on weight loss.  I've googled around, but can't find any with lots of members that is busy... I'm sure one exisits somewhere.

Again, sorry to drop in but hoping someone here might know. 

Good luck, and lots of baby dust to you all. 
Sam xxoo


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Sam- it's quite busy right here sweetie   you're more than welcome here! We have a weekly weigh-in on a day that suits you best.  

Ktcuddles


----------



## TryMeditate

thanks for the welcome   I do love FF, but I'm looking for something totally focussed on weight loss, motivation threads, exercise threads, diet threads etc etc.. I think I really need to "throw" myself into it if you know what I mean.  My weekly weigh in doesn't seem to move at all....

I've found a site that looks pretty good, but the name completely puts me off 3fatchicks!! I'd rather it was called skinny chicks to keep my mind focussed on the positive.  

Sam xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi Sam,


Pig2twig is quite good, although you have to commit to the diet - it is completely carb free! It does work (if you can stick to it though). The other thing you can try is tesco diets, apparently it is good, but you do have to pay.


Ladies - I am off on my jollies tomorrow, so probably won't get on here until my return in mid May. At which point I will really have to start the crash diet! Good luck in the next couple of weeks, and I will catch up with you all when I get back.


L xxx


----------



## TryMeditate

Thanks! I've done a lot of googling around, until far too late so I'm very tired today (not consistent with my get more sleep so not so tired so crave less junk food goal), but I've found a site called fitday.com which look's like what I'm after.  

It doesn't focus on any one diet, and has very good weight loss goal chart, bmi etc that you can personalise, and lots of forums you can join for motivation.  You can also record all your food and activities, and it calculates your calories for each which is handy, but a bit too much work for me so I'm not going to use this feature.


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

LMVB- have a lovely holiday hunny! Relax and enjoy!


----------



## doddyclaire

LMVB - Hope you have a faaaabulous holiday hunny, enjoy   xx

Girls, I can't work out WHAT is going on with my belly, i'm being so good, slimfast twice a day, I nibble on fruit and veg during the day and have a healthy carb free dinner so why is my belly so bloated? Oh and no alcohol either!! Honestly, last night I looked 8 months pg, it was not funny trying to find something that would fit to go for a walk without looking like a chav!!  I just don't get it, i'm sat at my desk with my trousers undone, and they are my fat trousers - WTF?
Can anyone shed any light on it?

xx


----------



## LMVB

Thanks Ladies!


DoddyClaire - excuse the personal question   are you due to come on? I really swell a couple of says before and throughout. Maybe that is it? Also, are you drinking lots of water? If not, your body holds onto what little it has got and makes you bloat?


----------



## doddyclaire

Thanks hun, i've been on the "blob" all week!!  And I drink at least 2l of water a day anyway....

x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi

LMVB, Have a fab holiday.  It sounds amazing.  

Claire, It's probably because you've changed your diet and the witch is visiting.  Make sure you're getting plenty of fibre and keep up the water intake. 

KtCuddles, Well done on the weight loss.

Sam, There is a belly buddies forum on FF.  You have to ask for permission to join it. I recently read an article about weight loss sites but I can't remember where now. 

LDH, I hope you're feeling better.

Kitten, Muscle weighs more than fat so don't lose heart.  Have you tried taking your measurements to see if you are losing any inches?

Angela, How was your weigh in?

Parva Stella, Hope you've been good and avoiding those nasty sweeties.

AFM - It's going to be a bad week!  I had a friend visit for dinner last night and although we had a healthy (ish) dinner of chicken salad, it was followed by lemon tart and was washed down with a couple of bottles of wine    Having a BBQ with friends on Friday so no doubt that will also include lots of booze too.  And of course Sunday is Easter so it would be churlish not to eat at least one Easter egg.  

Belle x


----------



## kitten77

doddyclaire, i bloat on af to, and feel really really fat on it.  but i know what you mean, as since been on my 'diet' my stomach has got bigger!!!!  maybe its the change in diet, all that roughage from fruit? i dont know, clutching at straws here..... 

as for the non-alcohol, i 100% dont think it makes a blind bit of difference, i gave it up for 3 months and nothing, no weight loss, no feeling better in myself, no nothing. 

LMVB - happy holibobs!!!!!! enjoy!!! xx

bathbelle - dont think its muscle either and inches not off, legs and tummy still feel tight in everything!!!!  well it is the holidays now, so friends and socialising is a good excuse, we have lots of things over weekend to, wedding tonite (free bar, 3 course meal!), bbqs, chocolate eggs!!!!!! what a nitemare!


----------



## MandyPandy

Had a couple of bad weeks there - luckily I didn't put any weight on but I feel enormous!  Back in to the gym this week so hopefully it will make a difference.

I was doing the Weight Watchers pro points system but I find it too much effort to keep up with.  I'm currently opting for the 'no processed food' diet - as long as it's natural and when I cook it it's all made from scratch, it is fine to eat.

When you think about it, it cuts out an awful lot of rubbish!

I hope everyone else is doing better than me.


----------



## ANGELA29A

well lost 1/2 lb...lol, better than nothing, really want my half a stone next week, friend i go with lost 2lb last nite making her 1st stone...gutted..lol, oh well, maybe a good week(haha) and no banadages next week will make all the difference.


----------



## Lillyan

Hi girls
Do you mind if I join you? I just came across this board and haven't read back through it yet so I'm sorry if I'm barging and for lack of personals, but looking forward to getting to know everyone, and will read back through the board over the next few days. Just a quick summary - I had a negative cycle in Feb and was on steroids due to immune issues & I've piled on the pounds since. It was my last cycle with my own eggs and was devastated. I spent the last couple of months comfort eating biscuits, take-aways and too much wine etc. I knew I'd have to move to donor eggs eventually, and am now really looking forward to trying again. I had my first consultation with my new clinic last Friday and am due to start pill on next AF with the transfer scheduled in approx 10 weeks. I'm determined to get into shape in the next 10 weeks, and as a last hurrah I completely over indulged in chocolate today and am having my last glass of vino now   Really looking forward to getting to know you all and supporting everyone in our weight loss journeys. It's a great time of year for new beginnings xx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Lillyan, Welcome. I'm sorry about your BFN   

Angela, 1/2 lb is still in the right direction and those bandages weigh a ton  

MandyPandy, I try to avoid all processed food and I eat organic where I can.  

Kitten, I hope you had a nice time at the wedding and BBQs 

AFM - Ooops! I've put on 3lb.  All that good work over the last two weeks and I'm back to where I started   I did have a good time though  The diet can start again tomorrow. 

Belle x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Bathbelle, i'll have no excuse this week, apart from too many bbq, picnics and easter eggs..lol


----------



## kitten77

hey all!!!!!!  hows the easter eggs going down  i had half of one yesterday.....feel guilty!!!! DH ate the other half.....to help me out of course he told me!!!!


----------



## Kerrylouise

Evening Ladies, 

Hope you're all ok? You all sound like you're doing well with you're weight loss.   Keep up the good work.  

Unfortunately, I think I have probably gained everyone else's weight loss combined!!!   Its not been a good couple of weeks food wise. I'm my own worst enemy sometimes!!! The more I think about losing weight the more I stuff my face. It wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't got to wear my bikini on holiday next week! Oh well, must try harder but with an all-inclusive holiday I don't hold out much hope. Our last holiday I managed to gain 10lb in a week!!!! I have to say I'm actually very proud of that as there isn't many people that could do that!!! lol    My plan is to enjoy my holiday with DH then think about losing the weight when we come back.

Best wishes to you all. 

Kerry xx


----------



## rach81

Hi Ladies

Really Hope you dont mind me joining in.

Im just getting over a negative 1st attempt at IVf (OTD 2nd April). Iv put on about half a stone during treatment and am now waiting for a referral to have my tubes removed before starting again. I want to lose about a stone and a half altogether and have been at the gym for a couple of weeks and been really active over the bank holiday yet still gained 2lbs!!!!!

My BMI is ok for the IVF guidelines but I dont feel comfortable in my own skin and all my clothes are too tight, some I cant even get past my thighs!!! I know that a lot of it is down to quitting smoking, christmas and IVF but am determined to get the weight shifted now. I have cut my calories down to no more than 1200 per day and am exercising for at least 1 hour a day. Not sure what else I can do!!

Problem with me is that im way too impatient and want everything to happen immediately!

I need a support group who can keep me motivated during my weak times and give advice and support to help me to get me to my end goal.

Thanks

Rach xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls  

Angela, Hope you enjoyed your picnics, BBQs, Easter Eggs ...

Kitten, What a lovely DH helping you out like that     

Kerry, Have a lovely holiday.

Rach, Welcome.  I'm sorry about your BFN.

I hope that everyone else is doing well and the lbs are dropping off  

AFM - I had the colonic yesterday.  The only bit that hurt was inserting the tubes, and walking home after as I was busting to go again  It was a weird senstation.  Disappointingly though I haven't lost any weight   but I have lost 1 1/2 inches from my stomach and feel much less bloated    

I go on my hols later today, 2 weeks in Turkey, so I won't be around for a while.

Speak to you all in a couple of weeks.

Belle x


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi girles hope you don't mind me joining you. Well I'm on my 2nd ICSI attempt and so far Not good. Silly me tested early and got a BFN my OTD is 5th May although I've started the brown discharge thing along with throbbing tummy ache so it's only time for AF to show her ugly head   

Anyway I can't dwell on the situation I can't change it so I have to go with the flow and hope that soon maybe one day this year I will get a BFP I soo long for.

Anyhow we are paying private for our treatment as our PCT will not support us as my DP has a child from past relationship!     Not impressed..

Well anyhow i'm already just a little of the BMI of 30 weighing 13stone12Ib being a size 14-16 now after stopping smoking last Feb and having two failed cycles under me I've put a stone on and now I'd say a bit more. Obviously I can't diet as we speak but is this one of the problems my embies don'e implant?? I' super worried now..

Thank you to you all.. sorry to bother you 

Take Care 
x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hello & welcome HBKMorris!!!  I'm really hoping that you get a different result on the 5th, fingers x'd for you 

How are all you others doin?

I'm giving up on the weight loss, as it is continuously a weight GAIN......even with slimfast, no carbs, gym & cycling I managed to put on a kilo in 10 days  WTF  Its just not happening for me so i'll eat what I want when I want and screw it!

xx


----------



## Lillyan

Hi all,
Kerry - I hear you on the 10lb gain in a week! Thank god I'm not the only one who manages that lol! You're right to enjoy your hols and start again when you get back. Bathbelle hope you're enjoying your hols too.
Welcome Rach & so sorry to hear about your BFN   . I have to lose just under 2 stone too, and feel the same as you do - clothes very tight, some not fitting at all (I've a good few pairs of jeans that won't go past my thighs either lol!). You're definitely on the right path though with the exercise etc. When is your surgery scheduled? 
Welcome hbkmorris - hopefully you'll get a different result on your OTD   . I'm not sure how much effect weight has on the outcome of IVF - maybe some of the other ladies could help you on that? I know that my SIL had a negative IVF cycle and went on to lose two stone and her next cycle was successful but it's hard to know if that was down to the weight loss. Best of luck with testing again on Friday x
AFM - only started my new healthy regime yesterday so I've no update apart from spending half the day in the loo coz I'm drinking so much water   
Hi to everyone, hope you're all doing ok
x


----------



## ldh26

Evening everyone.  How you doing?
As ever, nice to see some newbies but never nice to think about why so big big   

Bathbelle, is it wrong that I now want a colonic?  I was awaiting a horror story but not am considering it!    

Doddyclaire - don't give up hon! Sorry to hear about your nasty, mean kilo.  Maybe the approach of eating what you want will work?  Who knows!  If so, let me know  

AFM, I have not been on here much.  I have gained 1lb and am a-craving carbs again   Started down-regulation for cycle 2 last week and am already feeling tetchy and carbcraving     Anyway, hoping to hang about and pop in now and again as I go through this cycle.  I put on 8lbs last time and am hoping to keep that at bay (along with the horrid stretchmarks on my belly with it )

Take care girls xxx


----------



## Hbkmorris

Hi guys thank you for the welcome.

doddyclaire.. Thank you for your kind words and thoughts. I tested again this morning and it's a BFN so it's time to move on & try to lose half a stone and get booking my next cycle.

Lillya.. just losing half a stone would help me if not more.. I've tried WW and put weight on!! Not tried Slimming World to be honest I'd really like to try and do it myself as the money I spend on a slimming club could go towards my next cycle so I guess as long as I stick to three meals a day with out snacking on junk food followed by exerciseing I guess it could work. Well here's hoping ah!

Idh26.. I've had colonic which didn't hurt a bit.. a strange feeling but not hurtful. I felt alot less gassy afterwards and you'll be surprised and what comes out!!!    Mind you after about a week it all goes back to normal and you feel like you'd like it again.. I had a course of 3 over a month and by the 3rd not much changed so I guess it's the 1st one that makes the difference.

AFM I'm thinking July for my next cycle so that gives me a few months to get this flab shiffted!!!

May we all be alot healthier if not lose a few extra pounds soon.

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

weigh in tonight not expecting anything, must get my **** into gear and get motivated again, damn i hate bank holidays thrown me all out, and not enough days in the week between weigh ins, lol.xx


----------



## parva stella

Hello Ladies

I've been an overindulging lazy individual and I've put on....There I've said it!

So all my running in the gym and doing step like a person possessed at home has been to no avail! My old trainer used to say 'If you own it, you'll eat it'  - so the house is now devoid of cakes, biscuits and sweeties and crisps! Unfortunately, its because I ate most of them, but there you go! Proved his point I suppose.
Back to Slimming World diet Monday....I will be a good girl this week coming! 

Dieting success to you all...I'm off to do some step!! - Clearly I  have no life, this being a Saturday night!


----------



## PaulaV

Hi ladies 

Room for a newby? To the site and to this thread.  Found had BFN on Easter Monday and still on the roller coaster of emotions - when I can get off?!  Am going to try again mid August and want to lose 2 stone ideally, diet starts on Monday and I am looking forward to taking some positive steps and taking back some control - least thats the theory


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies, am back from my holiday frolics! Had a fantastic time - it really was a holiday of a lifetime, and am  now feeling ready and raring to go for my tx. I just need to lose the sodding weight first before they allow me to go ahead. I managed to keep my holiday weight gain somewhat under control (5 lbs over two weeks - and considering I ate and drank like it was going out of fashion, I am pretty pleased with that). I am now going to hit this with a vengeance. I went for a run this morning, had fruit and muesli for brekky followed by celery with cream cheese and smoked salmon for lunch. Feeling all self righteous and then, guess what, yes surprise surprise, I blew it! Have just proceeded to rapidly stuff sweet crumby biscuits into my chomping mouth... Damn my self control (or lack thereof)!


Anyway, I hope you are all well and continuing with your weight loss journeys?


DoddyClaire - don't give up! We are all here for you.


Sorry - am going to have to shoot back to work now, so can't send lots of personals. Welcome to the newbies - it is good to see that the thread is still so active.


Take care and speak soon.


L x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Welcome paula, so sorry for BFN, i'll be round 3 august September, and trying to lose 2 stone as well, harder than i thought.
Welcome back LMVB, glad you had a great holiday, 5lb gain over 2 weeks is very good, i could do that in a week, without going on holiday...lol


----------



## kitten77

hi all just to say that im still around, mega busy at work so just pop on here to read and then run....but thot i would pop on here today before i start work to say hi!!!

LMVB - your hols sound fabo and 5lbs wow, like angela i can and have put that on in a weekend!!!!!!! so well done you and well done for getting ready for tx!!! woohoo

welcome to all newbies and hope this thread is a good help to you! 

guess what, i havent weighed for a few good weeks now, actually to scared to, but i do know that i have toned alot so that is good enough for me.  its the running!!!!! 

gone a bit lax on the food thing at the moment as i had my spa weekend and that was my aim....now....well...need to pick another one!


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


Kitten and Angela, thanks for the support. I now need to shed those 5lbs quickly!


It is good to be on such an upbeat thread. I have been chatting on another thread and it has got me so depressed, it is great to come on here and be exposed to such humour!


Kitten, how much running do you do? I seem to have stagnated. I now run 2 miles every other day but can't seem to get any quicker at it or bring myself to run any further. I started out doing the couch to 5k plan, but have basically got to the end of it and don't know where to go from there. I also look so terrible running that I only do it early in the morning when no-one can see (those damned boobs that nearly suffocated me at yoga strike again...  ).


Parva Stella - I think not having food in the house is the way to go. The only problem is I keep thinking this and approach it by "I'll eat it all and drink all of the wine first so that there is nothing left in the house". Not the best approach. I think it is the    in me...


Idh - good luck with the down regging. Let us know how it goes. I will be thinking of you.


Anyway, had better get on with some work.


L x


----------



## Kerrylouise

Hello ladies, 

I'm hoping you're all well and the weight loss is heading in the downward direction for you all. 

Welcome to the newbies on here.  Hope it helps.   

I'm back from my hols having had a fab time with my DH. It was so good to chill out by the pool and not have to worry about food or TTC.  I'm feeling very proud of myself with only gaining 2lbs in a week.  My last holiday it was 10lbs! 

I'm feeling quite motivated at the moment so hoping it will continue and my weight will finally start to go down. 

Best wishes to you all. 

Kerry xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi Kerry,


Welcome back! Glad you had fun, and congrats on limiting the gain so much.


So, as you know, I have been following a no carb diet, but I just read in the Sunday Times that it is not right to cut out all carbs. I am so confused. Why can't the diet industry decide on the best way to lose weight and just stick to it


I have decided to take part in a 10k at the beginning of July. It should motivate me to up my training a bit and lose some more weight. Any of you based in the north and fancy joining me? It is in the peak district.


Rightyhoo. Had better get on with work.


Speak soon.


L x


----------



## LMVB

Oh God. I have just been out for a client lunch and had... I can't even bring myself to say it... FISH AND CHIPS! How do I counteract that?


----------



## kitten77

....shhhhh - i had fish and chips last nite!!!!!!!

pie and veg tonite......but always with bread.

LMVB - i dont run that much at all, prob run about 1 or 2 times a week ....if that, but feel good once done it, but like you i dont run that much or that far and never get any faster or go any further. but still feel good for doing it. 

im getting jealous about going oon holiboobs - i want to go somewhere warm and hot and forget about ttc and tx and just eat and drink.


----------



## parva stella

Hi Girlies


Hi PaulaV...sorry you had a BFN...   Its good to  have something to focus on after the disappointment and a diet can give you a bit of control.

LMVB - lol we seem to have the same eating plan! Oh dear! The eat everything in the house diet! ...and I think I may have done your running regime in reverse...5km to the couch! I only seem to mange into the gym twice a week now...lazy article that I am!

I have  on occasion got the step out this week and watch telly as i do the routine! Sit ups and the plank are good in the ad breaks...as you don't miss the good bits in CSI then! Cookery programme's demand my full attention and so they are no good for exercising to! And I got way too excited when they made pudding on Great British Menu tonight! I'm not sure I'm winning this diet battle   I've been goodish all week to no avail...not one miserable pound off....Grrrr

I wonder if a ticker would motivate me? I need to commit to this diet any one got any motivational theories we could all apply?

Wishing you all dieting success and happiness


----------



## LMVB

ha! good to know that I am not the only one without will power! We have now eaten our way through the contents of the fridge and cupboard and are down to the dregs of the freezer. The next shop I do will be healthy. We have started growing our own veg, so hopefully come the summer I can try and go veggie for a while (I read somewhere that we should  only eat meat a couple of times a week - something about "treat meat as a treat". I am happy to do it but I think I may have a revolt from the other half...). 


Parva Stella - I love cookery programs too. It is almost like soft porn for me  ! Saturday kitchen is my fave. The problem is I succumb to all the sights of food. Even an advert on telly can make me want to eat what is shown. The worst was the ad a few years ago for HP brown sauce where they did this slow film of making the perfect bacon sarnie on white bread with lashings of butter and HP... I can still visualise it and it makes me want food so much! I am such a sucker for things like that  .


I liked your comment about doing the couch to 5k in reverse. It made me giggle! I decided to push myself this morning and did a longer route. I thought I had done about 3 miles but it turned out to only be just over 2.5 miles. My aim is to run 3 miles three times a week in under 40 mins and then do one longer run every weekend. My dog might finally be tired if I do that (the joys of having a collie..).


Anyway, must get on with some work.


Speak soon.


L x


----------



## ANGELA29A

oh dear my motivation has gone down the pan, another week 1/2 lb lost, so having to make a big effort this week, as cant afford to waste the 6 quid  a week for WW, plus desperately want to get to a stone!!!


----------



## LadyKtcuddles

Morning all!

Angela- 1/2 lb lost is going in the right direction hunny  

Sorry I've not been here for a while, everything went to pot really   anyway I put on the 3lbs I lost   we had loads going on, dinners out, take a ways, Easter, etc..... Then I tought....well I start tx soon so what's the point giving myself more things to worry about, so I didn't! ...... And in the last week I lost 4lbs!!!!!!! All I can say is it's a miracle!!!!!! Ive only got 15 days until I start next tx so I'm setting myself a little target of another 4lbs to lose before then  

Hope everyone else is well? 

Kt


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

Back from my two weeks in Turkey and I've put on 3lbs    Did eat and drink loads though so not too much of a surprise lol.

Only 22 days until EC week so I really need to do something drastic this week    

KtCuddles, 4lb is a good target  

Angela, 1/2 lb is still a loss  

LMVB, Pleased you had such a good Holiday   Signing up to the 10K sounds like an excellent idea and will definitely keep you motivated over the next couple of months.  Of course I'd love to join you, but I'll have my BFP by then   so won't be able to.

Parva Stella, I too love cookery programmes.  I love watching the late Keith Floyd.  He was definitely my type of cook ie one for the pot and one for the chef (or chef's privileges as my Mum calls it!).  I also love watching Come Dine With Me, but one of my favourite programmes was restaurant in our living room (or something like that) unfortunately it was only shown for one series and was then dropped  

Kitten, Mmm, Fish and Chips. I don't like fish though so I always have a sausage in batter - oh and a pineapple fritter - gotta get one of my five a day in lol. 

Kerry, Pleased you had a good holiday  

PaulaV, Welcome. Sorry about your BFN   I want to lose two stone too.

HBKMorris, Welcome. Sorry about your BFN.

ldh, How's DR going? I agree with what HBKMorris says about the colonic, it feels great once you've first had it but after a few days it feels like normal and bloated again.  

Lillyan, How's the healthy regime going?

Claire, How frustrating putting on when you've been dieting and exercising  I hope you manage to get motivated again soon  

Here's to a good week for us all,

Belle x


----------



## PaulaV

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the welcome comments. I love all the talk of exercising (and not in some cases) makes me feel nice and normal - I went to the gym for the first time in ages today, felt brilliant when I came out but by 3pm I was wrecked and had to have an afternoon nap!

First weigh in tomorrow - have been sort of good, but had birthday celebrations at the weekend and you cant not eat your own birthday cake can you?!

Have good weeks all.

xx


----------



## LMVB

Hi ladies,


How are you all? Seems to have gone a bit quieter on here recently.


Hope you all had a good weekend? Well, I "forgot" to weigh this morning. Well, to be more exact, I remembered after I had showered and washed my hair. I figured the water in my hair would make me weigh more, so thought I would leave it til tomorrow  . As if water will make that much of a difference! Especially after I ate a dominoes pizza last week, fish and chips and three shortbread biscuits!!


I am trying to be more strict with myself this week. So far it has worked (for all of three quarters of a day!). I just have to make sure that I am good tonight too.


Oh well!


Take care!


L x


----------



## ANGELA29A

LMVB, i was going to say the same its gone a bit quiet on here.
Bathbelle, what a fab post, put mine to shame lol
kt cuddles good luck with next tx 15 days not long to go, my aim is to lose a stone before we start, be lucky at this rate ..lol

Thanks for all those who said 1/2 lb is still a loss, been very good this week, so hoping for better things tomorrow night, apart from AF is already late, so could make a difference tomorrow or am i just making excuses...lol


----------



## LMVB

Hi Angela,


My weight always goes up significantly before and during my AF. It can fluctuate by up to 5lbs, so maybe you will have a major loss after you  get on the scales next!


So I actually weighed myself yesterday and had managed to stay the same even with my "bad" food week. I guess the exercising does count for something! I had to force myself out for a run yesterday morning with the dog in the rain. I managed 3.5 miles before nearly being sick, so I don;t think I am ad fit as I think   


Anyway, I have my first appt on Monday, so fingers crossed I manage to lose some weight this week!


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey girlies

I feel like such a fraud, posting on here while I can't be bothered with dieting!!  But I want to stay in touch with all you lovely ladies.
I haven't been on the scales at all, but I did do my best to eat healthily on holiday plus I swam and walked every day, and I didn't drink too much booze either!!  Will visit the gymat some point when i'm over the jet lag I guess!!

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

nice to see you on ere again doddyclaire:0))
LMVB , my Af arrived today in full flow,,,ggrrr  and lost a 1lb at WW, so pleased, and now celebrating eating toast and butter lol, and dunking it in my tea...lol


----------



## Kerrylouise

Evening Ladies, 

I hope that you are all well.  

You all seem to be really motivated about dieting and it puts me to shame! Well done all of you for losing some weight and/or exercising. Keep up the good work.  

I've managed to lose the 2lbs that I put on whilst on holiday but I think its most probably down to having stopped drinking and not eating 3 course meals every meal time. I think the big test will come next week. I don't seem to be doing so well so far. Tea tonight was smoked salmon slices followed by cheesy garlic bread and then a big bag(185g) of peanut m & m's. Not sure what food groups I thought I was aiming for but it obviously wasn't a healthy tea! 

My aim is to try harder tomorrow. My DH will be home so I'll be cooking a proper tea for us both. I can do it when he's here just not when he's away. I don't see the point of cooking for one!

Best wishes to you all.  

Kerry. xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

my ,my weahve gone quiet on here, hoping to reach my half a stone tomorrow.
here a little dance to get everyone motivated again... with a little help from DD for the dance..lol


----------



## LMVB

Woop half a stone! Angela, that is great!


I keep checking on here but nobody seems to be posting. I am up for keeping it alive though Angela.


So, I have an extra incentive - I had my appointment at the hospital on Monday and they nearly did not let us proceed due to my weight. I am in 0.3 under the BMI limit. It was such a shock that I have really started to be good now.


I have downloaded a new app for my phone - myfitnesspal - which is great for recording my calorie intake and any burned doing exercise. I am hoping it will help.


I am on another thread and one of the girls randomly fell pregnant without needing tx. Isn't that great news? It really shows that miracles can happen!


Keep up the motivation!


L x


----------



## J9L

Hi all

Apologies for the lack of posting!! I haven't been posting as just can't get motivated with diet. Went swimming Monday night and then today been eating chocolate!!!!

I know I shoud loose my weight asap and then I could start 2nd cycle of IVF but just not ready for it yet I suppose.

LMVB- That is fab news, I wish I would get some luck like that!! But given how long we have now been trying I fear that is not going to be the case.

I have now put back on the 2 stone I had to loose for first IVF and just have no willpower!!! The whole thing is so depressing I end up comfort eating which makes it all the worse!!!

I am going to get motivated again and I am goign to re join SW on Monday!!! PMA!!!!!!

Hope everyone is doing well Congrats on your weight loss angela xxxx


----------



## LMVB

PMA! PMA!


J - I know how you feel. It wasn't until I got the scare at the hospital on Monday that I realised that I really need to take this seriously now. I am managing to keep under my recommended daily calories to lose weight, so hopefully it will have a positive impact!


We can do this if we really want to    


L x


----------



## ANGELA29A

LMVB, wow well done 0.3 under BMI, means you get the go ahead and extra incentive to keep going, will let you know how i get on at weigh in tonight.
J9L, I know how you feel, but when i get weighed and lose a 1lb, im over the moon, I struggle with each and every pound. keep going.xx

wonder if going to blood donors this afternoon means i will weigh lighter...lol heres hoping


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Girls,

I've still not managed to lose my holiday weight   and I am now going to have to love you and leave you for a while.  I started stimming today for tx number 4 so no dieting for me.  Good luck though girls, I'll keep checking up on you all.

Belle x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Bathbelle, good luck with Tx    xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

oh my, how excited am I to get on here tonight!!!! 3lb gone, woop, woop, got my silver 7 sticker (how sad am i..lol ) 9 lb gone what an incentive, keep going girls, it does pay off eventually!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Angela - well done hunny, thats totally fab  xxx


----------



## LMVB

Well done Angela, that is great! An inspiration.


Bathbelle - good luck with the stimming. Let us know how it all goes.


J9L - stick with it. I lost my way there for a while, but the appointment on monday really gave me the kick up the    I needed to lose the weight. I am hoping to lose 2lbs this week (although am meant to be going out for dinner tomorrow and am not sure how to account for that!).


Doddyclaire - it is good to hear from you again. How are things?


AFM - I am doing ok. I would just like to not be at work so that I can sort myself out a bit. My holiday seems like such a long time ago now... I would like a couple of days of peace and quiet where I can go walking in the hills with my beloved dog, do a bit of gardening and read a book. I'll probably try and get some "me" time at the weekend but feel a bit selfish as my dh has his SSR procedure on Tuesday and I really should be fussing over him!


Anyway, had better get on with some work.


Speak soon.


L x


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks doddyclaire  
thanks LMVB  
j9l , agree with lmvb, stick with it.
i ve my head set on a stone and soon, so got to get my  into gear and keep up the hard slog!!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Righto, just back from the gym, my weight is still going up, but considering i've not eercised for ages, ate loads, and drunk loads, it weren't as bad as I expected, so i'm not gonna beat meself up.
But I will give you this free code : YJG8B5T  Have you tried Graze.com ?  Go get yourself a free nibble box delivered, it is great, so many items to choose from and all healthy!  I can sit at my desk and eat crisps, chocolate and sweets all day, but now I have a nibble box, uh huh - now i'm nibbling on pumpkin seeds, firecracker nuts and fruity flapjacks!!!  LOL, I know I sound like one of their reps but I am so impressed girls!!
Go on - give it a look!!!

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Doodyclaire, i saw that add in my new WW magazine ..lol, im munching on special k bars at the mo the new choc and raspberry one..lol


----------



## LMVB

Thanks for the tip doddyclaire. I have ordered a box and sent the link round and half my office have just put in an order too!


We decided to have an office asparagus lunch today, so we went to the asparagus farm to buy loads. My and my friend just cooked bowls full, one in lemon juice salt and black pepper with parmesan shavings and the other steamed with hollandaise sauce and bread and butter. I have just gorged completely. It was heaven though!


I am going to have to do some serious exercise this weekend to counteract the bad day I am having today (I am out for dinner tonight as well)!


Next Friday, two of our colleagues from our china office are going to cook chinese dumplings for lunch and the week after my Polish colleague is going to do a polish lunch. I love having a multicultural office! It is not good for my diet though...


L x


----------



## doddyclaire

LMVB - I wanna come work in your office!!  Sounds lush 

x


----------



## parva stella

Hi Girlies

Firstly...Good luck BathBelle...sending positive vibes and I have everything crossed for you honey  

Secondly...Confession time...I've been bad! In fact I've been very bad  ...Ive had a whole manner of bad stuff...cake and crisps mainly! So I've put on 2lbs...I cant seem to get my lazy ass in gear! 

I may though have an asparagus day like LMVB because your description of the goodies has given me the notion...yum yum 

Doddyclaire...muscle weighs more than fat...maybe your just converting fat to muscle  

I will be a good girl next week and go to the gym more and there will be no baddies lurking in the cupboards - if I spend money on sweeties I'm not saving it for my next treatment! 

Well done to those that have managed to lose something....and happy dieting to one and all 
xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Hi ladies

I'm back.  My tx cycle failed yesterday so I'm determined to lose weight for the next one.  My current BMI is 33.6 so I definitely need to get weight off.

My goal is to lose 24kg in the next 4 months and get my BMI down to 25 for my next tx cycle which should hopefully start on 20th September.  

Stupidly I was only 7kg off that goal in January and have since just put more and more weight on. 

It means I need to lose 1.5 kg (3lb) per week so I'm going to have to do some serious work!  I was considering the Cambridge Diet as I've done it before and have got the weight off but I don't think I want to do that again this time as it is pretty extreme.  

I'm now on thyroxine so I'm hoping that will help as before I would have to cut my calorie intake to about 800 calories a day to lose any weight.  I'm hoping that with the thyroxine, calorie counting and some serious exercise I should be able to lose what I need to on 1200 calories a day.

So basically my regime is starting today and I'm off to the gym in about half an hour for a run and a swim to get me started.


----------



## doddyclaire

Mandypandy - so sorry hunny,   hope your diet & exercise plan works well

I can't stick to anything, have now bought Wii Zumba to try and shake the pounds off!!  I tell ya, it ain't easy!!  LOL!

xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

hi mandy pandy, so sorry cycle didnt work, we will be having tx around september 3rd time lucky, also need to lose a fair bit, want to lose 7lb by end of june as a 1st goal!!!
doddyclaire, whats zumba like, was looking at it for xbox.x


----------



## doddyclaire

Its hard chum, so far I managed about 10 mins!!! LOL!!  Its constant moving around and fast, which is good but I need to build up to it I guess!! xxx


----------



## MandyPandy

LOL! My friend is a demon for Zumba. She swears by it. I was thinking of getting a DVD of it too.

The other thing a lot of people swear by is the Gillian Michaels - 30 Day Shred.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jillian-Michaels-Day-Shred-DVD/dp/B002RNOS2Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1307095014&sr=8-1

I've got it but haven't done it yet. All that will be changing soon!

/links


----------



## MandyPandy

Day 2 and I was back in the gym.  Blimmin' hard work today!

I'm booked in for spinning tomorrow as well - that should be interesting as it's been at least 6 months since I did it.  I'm not ashamed to walk out half way through if need be.

I'm having a rest on Sunday.


----------



## doddyclaire

Blimey woman!!!  You're REALLY goin for it!!

xx


----------



## MandyPandy

I can only think that the reason this tx cycle failed is because I'm overweight.    If I get to a healthy BMI, it will rule it out as a possibility.


----------



## monja

Hi ladies, 


I am also a fellow weight loser  

First TX came to a hold when none of our eggs fertilised. 
Felt like my world collapsed around me, but I managed to pick myself up very quickly. 

I gained a bit of weight during that TX. 
Re-Joined my Slimming World Group a few weeks ago and lost 2 lbs since, but after losing 3 st in the past, I don`t feel very motivated right now. 2nd TX to start in August so really need a kick up the back side 

Hope everyone is doing better then me. 

Monja x


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there,

I'm waiting for test results today, and whether I'm PG or not, I need to start eating healthily, so is it OK if I join you?  I'm already and avid fan of Sparkpeople.com, it's taught me so much about eating healthily, balancing food intake, healthy lifestyles and the importance of tracking... but I haven't lost anything because I keep taking two steps forward then a giant leap back when I forget my motivation and go off to stuff my face on cheese toatsies and other crap...


----------



## LMVB

Hi guys,


I am back! I have a confession to make - I too have been bad, I mean really really bad. I need to shift this weight! I haven't done any exercise for a couple of weeks either...


Welcome to the newbies. Monja sorry to hear about the lack of fertilisation. How are you feeling now? Saucy Sailoress (it feels so weird writing some of these names!), good luck with the test. How did it go?


AFM - I got a call from the hospital this morning and we have got a cancellation appointment, so my DH is in for his SSR on Tuesday rather than the end of July. We are back on the roller coaster! I now have to make sure that I lose loads of weight over the next few weeks (how I am going to do that when I have a girly weekend in the cotswolds this weekend I do not know...).


Anyway, hope you are all well?


L x


----------



## MandyPandy

Congratulations on your BFP SS!

LMVB - I understand entirely!  Well done on getting a cancellation appointment.

I've somehow managed to shift my 1.5kgs for this week - god knows how.  Fx for the same again next week.


----------



## kitten77

hello all - sorry i havent been around much, busy at work and been really poorly!

which means diet gone to pot, been really really unhealthy but havent put much on due to being ill, but still put on tho.

mandy - wow on the weight loss, good job

lmvb - good on the cancellation and woohoo back on the rollercoaster, hope it all goes well!

hello to everyone else!!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Mandy pandy, with you entirely on weight to loss. Its the only thing i can do for next tx, and know if i dont i'll always blame being at the top of BMI nhs guidelines, rather than being normalish..lol.well done on this weeks weight loss  
welcome back kitten, hope u r feeling better now. 
lmvb, great news on cancellation  
Saucy Sailoress , welcome and congratulations   
monja, so sorry for 1st tx, fingers crossed for 2nd, we should be around the same time, hoping for august /september.  
Doddy claire, hows tx going, you can be excused from weight loss whilst cycling.xx
AFM ..  being back at work this week has helped me great guns, not time to eat, and no time to sit still!!!, bought a pedomemter from my WW meeting last night, for my weight and height have to do 4300 steps, id done this by lunchtime, then every 1500 after that earns me bonus points..., which equals chocolate...lol


----------



## parva stella

Hi everyone

I actually managed to lose 3lbs this week, probably because Ive been goodish - fruit for lunch 4 days out of 5. And my trainer has set me a challenge - 100km in 30 days ....I know its not that far but it is for me, and ive to be in the gym 20 days out of 30 so in theory I might shift some of the fat! I just need to keep focused, which has been hard of late!

Good luck everyone with your goals


----------



## ANGELA29A

how r we all getting on, no one has posted for a while, i ned to get my mo jo back and get motivated!!!!!


----------



## Fordy girl

Hi ya, 

I have a couple of months to wait until my next cycle and would like to join in if that's ok. I am at WW but am not really sticking to it at the moment. I really want my weight to be in the healthy range rather than the over weight band. It's got to help with the next cycle.

Vicki


----------



## ANGELA29A

welcome fordy girl, im just like you, a couple of months to go for next cycle, at ww also, and not sticking to it, too much either, welsome, maybe we can jolly each other along.x


----------



## kitten77

hey all, im still here....but failing miserably at the weight loss!!! 

so think i need to get back on it with you guys!


----------



## Fordy girl

OMG, weighed myself and have put on 3lbs. I won't say that I don't know how it happened, because I do  but that is just more weight to shift. Given myself a stern   talking too and am now back on the wagon.


----------



## Lillyan

Hey girls
I'm still here too.....

Fordygirl I know how you feel regaining the 3lbs but you'll get it off again - ww is the way to go. There's a girl in work who's getting married in August and started on it back in December & has lost about 2.5 stone since then. Have to admire her resolve though - we'd all be eating scones (with jam & butter, of course) with our milky coffees at break time and she's sitting there nibbling on a bowl of fruit (and then I wonder why I'm not shifting the weight?!). Welcome to the thread & good luck! Have you any dates for your next cycle yet?

Angela have you got your mojo back?!

LMBV how are you getting on?

Parva Stella how's the 100km challenge going? are you running? 

Doddyclaire congrats on your EC! when is your transfer?

Hi to everyone else - how's everyone getting on? I think there's a few  of us cycling in Aug/Sept so we can be good support for each other in  the countdown to tx....
  
AFM unfortunately my DE cycle was cancelled last week due to lining issues. Was really fed up - I'm not sure what went wrong but the clinic just said these things happen. Have everything crossed to try again at the end of August / beg Sept. I hadn't been exactly successful in getting my weight down anyway - I was trying to lose 27 lbs. I lost 10, then regained 7 but have started (yet) again and have lost 3 of the 7 that I gained. Bloody hell. Soooo have 21 still to lose and 2 months to do it. Am doing Fertility Flow yoga in the mornings and am starting the 'couch to 5k' programme this evening, if it stops raining  I'll give you a laugh - I wore a pedometer to work about 2 weeks ago and in the whole day I'd clocked up a very sad 780 steps. Shocking. I didn't realise I how bad I was so have started to do 4 mile walks at lunchtime too. Of course I'm all gung-ho now starting off again -   let me keep my resolve this time.....

Lxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi all!!

Well, I had two embies put back today so won;t be worrying about my weight (hopefully) for some time!!!

Hope you all do ok tho xxx


----------



## J9L

fingers crossed doddyclaire, hope your embies stick!!! 

I have re joined SW and I am back on the weight loss track again!!! xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

grr gained another pound this week, still need to find my mojo !!!!!


----------



## MandyPandy

Rightio, that's me back on the Cambridge diet. 

I've been told that I definitely need to lose weight before the next lot of treatment.  With the whole of July and August I should be able to lose 2-3 stone with Cambridge and even that will only just get me into the overweight BMI range.   To get me into the healthy range I need to lose 5 stone altogether.

No more comfort eating!  I'm sick of losing the weight then putting it back on again only to have to lose it again!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

mandy pandy hows cambridge diet going??

AFM, lost 3.5 lb this week, only think ive done different is having special k everyday.x


----------



## MandyPandy

Hiya Angela - well done on your loss!

The CD is going really well.  I'm only on day 4 and have so far lost 2.5kg.... only another 31 to go!!!  I've decided that instead of losing 2-3 stone to get me under a BMI of 30, I'm going to lose the whole lot.  I'm now aiming for a BMI of 22 (the full 5 stone loss). That should mean that I can cycle again in October.  I'll be a lot happier knowing I've removed the weight as a bar to success.


----------



## kitten77

well done everyone on their weight loss!!!! 

putting me to shame.  well i joined sainsburys diets agian today, as i feel then that it is a way of actually staying focused on things.  hate paying for it tho but need to start back on track again otherwise its just gonna get worse. 

need to get back on my fitness to.  but i still worry (yes still after 5 years of ttc) that i 'may' be preganat on the 2ww- so 2 weeks of every month i try not to do too much....you know just in case!


----------



## MandyPandy

Oh Kitten, bless your cotton socks.  I know exactly how you feel re: the exercise.  The way I look at it is that if by some amazing fluke I do get pg naturally, the little embie will be such a fighter that it will be able to withstand a couple of weeks of gym work.

I've never heard of Sainsbury's diets.  Might have a look at it once I finish with the Cambridge Diet.


----------



## kitten77

yer i always kick myself when AF arrives and i havent done any exercise, as i know im being stupid, but i always think....just in case....i dont want to do anything that may not help it.....

sainsburys diet is just a logger really, thats what i use it for, nothing to stick to or anything like WW etc, just helps me along a bit.


----------



## MandyPandy

First weigh in and I've lost 7lb this week.  I can't really argue with that so it's onwards and upwards for another week.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.  Hugs and love to all.

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Wow, well done mandy pandy.x


----------



## Lillyan

7lbs Mandy Pandy!!! That's amazing - well done to you! and 3.5lbs Angela - you're all doing brilliantly. I'm struggling & it's not shifting at all. The couch to 5k went out the window, I'm just not a jogger but have been doing my yoga and some walks so am toning up a bit but not losing the pounds   Still have 18 pounds to go....Hope everyone else is doing a bit better than me!!


----------



## MandyPandy

Thanks Anglea and Lillyan.    It's hard work but I just want the weight gone so I can do treatment again.

Well done Angela on your loss too.  That's great news!  

Lillyan - I'm sure you'll get there.


----------



## Lillyan

Hi girls
Thanks Mandy Pandy - you definitely have the right attitude to get you to your goal   
I just heard about this thing called 'System 10' today - has anyone heard of it? sounds like a good plan but am I just being a sucker and falling for the latest fad / quick fix?
Lx


----------



## ANGELA29A

1lb gain again tonight but have the dreaded AF..lol
lilyan havent heard of system 10, going to google it and take a look.x


----------



## MandyPandy

BAH!  Pesky AF!  Still, you know that it will show next week. 

Lillyan - I just googled System 10 as I've never heard of it either.  It looks quite feasible but could get expensive and it looks like the only UK consultants are in Newport and Elland - but I don't know if you'd have to actually see a consultant for it to work.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Mandy pandy and lilan- how r u doing??
AFM slightly off the wagon with early start of 3rd tx!!!xx


----------



## MandyPandy

Not too bad thanks Angela.  I lost a further 5lb but then went away for a week and put it back on...although that was mainly due to water retention and I've lost it again.

So basically, I've lost 12lb in total so far.  

Just found out I have Hidden C and have started AB's today - so that's the next 5 weeks with no booze at all which should definitely help with weight loss (it's the only positive I can find from it all!).

When did your treatment start?  Are you on LP or SP?


----------



## ANGELA29A

we started on the 30th july, not sure if we are long or short, never been told, all I can say is this cycle is much quicker than the last 2!!!


----------



## MandyPandy

Hmmm.... well, if it was short, you'd be straight into stimms, no messing around. How are you getting on anyway?

I've now lost a total of 16lb, so I'm really pleased with myself - only another 58lb to go!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

wow well done, keep it up mines gone to pot now we are on DR.x


----------



## MandyPandy

Hope your DR is going well - any idea of when you'll start stimms?

I've had WI today and have lost another 3lb so 19lb altogether.  Getting there slowly but surely.  My BMI is now 31 so I'm still not even in the 'overweight' range yet.  Ah well, onwards and upwards!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Hi mandy pandy, hope weight loss is going well, we started stimms yesterday EC, booked approx 29th augusr.x


----------



## MandyPandy

Hope everyone is doing well. I've now lost a total of 26lb. I have another 12 weeks before my next tx cycle can start, so I'm hoping to shed a whole lot more before then! My BMI is _nearly_ back under 30, so I'm pretty pleased with myself.

Hugs and love to all.

Angela - how are you getting on? Are you still on track for EC on the 29th?

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

had 9 follies today, should be around 29th, 30th.xx
Good luck for your next tx, and well done on your weight loss, that fab.xx


----------



## kitten77

just want to say a massive WELL DONE on the weight loss you guys!!!!

*WELL DONE!!!
*


----------



## MandyPandy

Hope everyone is still doing well.

Kitten - thanks!  How are you getting on?

Angela - Have you had EC yet?    

AFM - I've lost another 2lb this week (bit disappointed but I guess that's life).  I've now lost a total of 28lb with 57 still to go.  BMI is now 30.2.


----------



## doddyclaire

Mandy - well done!!  How are you doing it??

I started SW yesterday with a renewed hope that I can lose some weight, since I started all i've craved is chocolate!!  Being good though so far


----------



## MandyPandy

doddyclaire said:


> Mandy - well done!! How are you doing it??
> 
> I started SW yesterday with a renewed hope that I can lose some weight, since I started all i've craved is chocolate!! Being good though so far


Hiya DC!!! Well done for getting back on the wagon. 

I'm on the Cambridge Diet - it's not for the faint hearted but it gets the best results for me. xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Mandypandy, had Ec yesterday 9 eggs.xx 
well done with weight loss, agree cambridge diet is not for the faint hearted, done it for my wedding 3 years ago.xx


----------



## MandyPandy

ANGELA29A said:


> Mandypandy, had Ec yesterday 9 eggs.xx
> well done with weight loss, agree cambridge diet is not for the faint hearted, done it for my wedding 3 years ago.xx


WOOHOOO!!! 9 eggs is brilliant. Any news on fert rates yet? *crosses fingers and toes*

Yeah, I did it for my wedding too, so I know it works. Unfortunately I put all the weight back on due to thyroid, this IF business and emotional eating.


----------



## ANGELA29A

Mandy pandy, im now PUPO, with 2 embies on board. 7 out of the 9 were suitable for icsi, 4 fertilised, we had 2 transferred, 1 frozen and we lost one overnight. thanks for asking.xx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Hey there,


I just wanted to thank everyone for their encouragement.  I joined you all a while back, but didn't actually manage to lose any weight... but I have been able to maintain at a BMI of 31 and am now pregnant.  I wish I were out of the 'obese' range, but am determined for to gain any for the first trimester... and now I've run of of choccie bars, so there's hope for me yet!!


----------



## MandyPandy

ANGELA29A said:


> Mandy pandy, im now PUPO, with 2 embies on board. 7 out of the 9 were suitable for icsi, 4 fertilised, we had 2 transferred, 1 frozen and we lost one overnight. thanks for asking.xx


Fantastic news - lots of positive vibes coming your way xxx


----------



## Kitty_Kate

Ok, enougH is enough... I was told today that the numbers are dropping again. That's failure number six, and it's gotta stop.  Weighed myself this morning, and was 82.6 kg.  Gonna weigh every Sunday, and if I don't drop the pounds, you are to shoot me with dried peas....


----------



## doddyclaire

Saucy - So sorry hun   Wish there was an easy way to make this work for us all xx

1st week of Sw and managed to lose 0.7 kilo, which isn't that good but have lost an inch off belly and another inch off boobalini's...


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Angela congratulations on being pupo thats fabulous news, sorry only just posting but been away the weekend xx

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok xx

I should be back on this thread as done nothing but eat all weekend and wasnt good stuff either  

Bye for now xx

Sam x


----------



## MandyPandy

Angela - hope the 2ww is being kind to you.  

Saucy - there are no words   

Sam - hope you're managing to get back on track today.  

WI day for me again today.  Another 3lb loss (total now of 31lb).  I was hoping for more but it all adds up and my BMI is now back under 30, so I can't be too upset with that.


----------



## ANGELA29A

here we go again, back to WW, after failed tx number 3.x


----------



## doddyclaire

Angela darlin, so sorry, have been thinkin of you all day  
Take a bit o time before jumpin on the weight loss wagon, find some comfort in choccy and vino to try and ease things 
You know where I am babe xxxxxx


----------



## MandyPandy

ANGELA29A said:


> here we go again, back to WW, after failed tx number 3.x


Awwww honey.  I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies

Can I join you? Angela sent me the link as I'm on the 2ww thread with her...

I've just had 2 nd failed cycle, I put on half stone last go and not weighed  this time but deffo put on again. I belong to Rosemary Conley class and haven't been for 4 weeks over cycle but back Monday.I find it good for weight loss as you do aerobics too plus the fear of the scales make me try!! Lost 10lbs before I startedthiss go. 

So, I'd like to join the weight loss please   xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Welcome maisiemoo, just wish it was under different circumstances.hugs.
Im going back to weight watchers wednesday settimg myself a 2 stone target.x


----------



## 1972

2 stone, wow! That's commitment. I am 2 stone heavier than wedding day 2 years ago, I don't think I will ever get back to that lol! But weight loss does seem to help with our situation so good for you!!!! 

When is your goal?? I'd like to lose a stone by Xmas I think..


----------



## ANGELA29A

not sure, lol, id like a stone by xmas, and the 2nd stone spring..possibly, yes im 2 stone heavier than my wedding day nearly 3 years ago. i find i need something to concentrate/get my teeth into, to cope with the situation, im sure i dont really deal with it, and just move on to the next focus, I swear one day ot will all come crashing down and bite me on the bum...lol


----------



## 1972

I'm a bit like that   survival tactic... However, my clinic offer counselling and I've been in touch with the lady to arrange to see her.. Kind of feel the need to talk...


----------



## ANGELA29A

Good for you I found it really helped after i had a miscarriage some 11 years ago. My clinic offers it but its a 100 mile journey, so may look at something closer to home.x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning girls

Maisiemoo -   welcome along hunny, I really wish we were all on a happier thread too!!

Angela - my fous is next tx, specially as clinic said they would not do tx if I didn't lose weight - talk about motivator!!!

Having a pretty lame week this week, not been so strict on myself so I rekon i'll not have lost anything this week, mind you, so long as there's no gain then thats ok 

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Have decided to set myself 2 stone, normally at this time, i would eat everything in sight before joining WW, i just dont feel like that, so might lose a few pounds 1st..haha, Wednesday is DD to start the long journey ahead again. 

grrr cant get a ticker to work this time how annoying.xx


----------



## 1972

Morning Angela , I'm stuffing face ready for monday!!!!! Chocolate, out for brunch today , pizza tonight and Sunday lunch tomorrow! Weigh in Monday pm then 1200 cals a day from there   lol. 

Hope you ladies are all ok. I'm still feeling very down, meeting 2 girlfriends for brunch today, DH at work, then I'm treating myself to a facial to cheer me up. I feel so bloated and skin rubbish after drugs, laying about, hormones etc etc - kick start getting back to me


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girlies hope you don't mind me joining in.  Angela decided to take you up on the offer of joining you.

We just had a bfn on our second icsi attempt on the same day as Angela.  So devastated.  Have put on too much weight since starting this tx.  Haven't weighted myself yet will do Monday morning.  Have been on the 30 bmi for last two tx.  Want to be a lot less for next tx which we have decided not to start till about march, gives us time to prepare.  Have been pregnant twice before (many years ago) lost both, but have realized was a lot slimmer on both occasions, which prob means I need to loose a hell of a lot to get implantation.  So am aiming for at least 2st before march.  

Are you ladies still weighing in on Monday's? Xxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Hello Stubby,   its entirely up to you when you weigh in, Im going to weight watchers on a wednesday night so will be updating either wednesday night, or thursday morning. hopefully we'll get to our 2 stone, with each other. you have been a rock of support.


----------



## 1972

Good luck ladies, this is a great idea. I'll get weighed on a monday so will report then. I'd also love to lose 2 stone but think it's probs unrealistic so will aim for one stone. X


----------



## stubbybird75

Ahh bless ya Angela that's so sweet, and you have been to us too Hun, especially as we were nearly to the exact day with each step!!  Hopefully the next time will be our time hey Hun you deserve it, you are such a great person xxxxx. I found our local ww meeting and it's on Tuesday mornings so I suppose I will update after this.  Dredding  what my current weight is, I am a terrible emotional eater, don't understand people who go off their food when stressed lol.  One good thing is I don't drink alcohol so that's a help I suppose.  When I was younger I drank terribly but I don't like me when I am drinking so I gave it up.  Just have a bucks fizz Xmas morning now lol boring I know but better for all around me lol also gave up smoking for tx so I hit the food instead.  Xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Hey girlies. Hey stubby & Angela x x
As much as I wish we were all on another thread, I would love 2 join u all here. I don't know how much weight I've gained post tx, but my clothes have started 2 feel really snug the last wk...maybe its coz af is kinda due?? Anyway, I've def gained & its gotta come off again. I managed 2 lose a stone on ww pre tx, so whatever I've gained has gotta come off + a bit more. I'm back 2 the gym & I'm gonna re-join ww 2 either this wk or next? But as of Mon I'm gonna start following the plan again. Off 2 argos 2morrow 2 get a set of digital scales incase I decide 2 do ww on-line this time?
Look 4ward 2 getting 2 know u all. Although I feel as though we've known each other 4 ages stubby & Angela. Here's 2 the next tx girls...lets hope there r BFP's all round!!!
x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Bless ya em.  You did it so well last time before hols so I am sure you will find it easy this time too Hun.  You have got your hols to focus on now too woop woop xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Yay...soooooo can't wait 4 my hols hun... will def spur me on!!
Feel shattered this morning...but got loads 2 do so had better get up.
Have a good day girls. Sun is shining.
x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Hello em    welcome hun, heres to the weight loss, i know for me it will be a long hard struggle, but has to be done. 

Stubby, im dreading getting weighed wednesday  

Masiemoo, mandypandy, and doddyclaire, hope you all have a great weekend, before diet starts if you havent started already!!!.xxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi girls!!

Was due to check weight at gym this morning but haven't been... put my back out a bit and its just too bloody painful to go today   Am sure that I haven't lost anything this week, so maybe not knowing will make next week seem better  

Hope everyone's ok

xx


----------



## lornaloos

hi girls this seems like a great support. would really love to be part of it and get some support. just found out today that i have to lose 4stone in 3mths or im put to the end of the list again. i know i wont be able to lose 4stone in 3mths. but hoping if i give it my everuything they will see im trying. any advice would be great  xx


----------



## stubbybird75

Hi lorna they told me last year I had to loose over a stone in a month before they would allow me to start tx, they didn't believe I would do it, but I did.  A lot of gym, and a lot of cutting out foods I liked and eating stuff I didn't lol. All this over Xmas too so I have faith in you Hun, keep going you will do it xxx

Angela Hun you will be fine, I am sure xxxx

Doddy Hun I hope you back gets better soon, not good a bad back!!!  

Em hope you feel better Hun and have had a little nap!! 

Xxxxx


----------



## 1972

Hi lorna

It will be tough but can be done. Do it sensibly but you will need alot of cardio and dieting. I go to Rosemary Conley and the diet is 1200 cals a day for 2 weeks then 1400 from then on. Nothing more than 3% fat, check fat per 100g on packet, has to be no more than 3G per 100g.. 

Good luck, we are all here for support xx


----------



## Em0504

Hi girls
Lorna, I joined ww before my last tx & i managed 2 lose a stone in about 7 wks. Its a really good plan 2 follow, u don't feel as though yr on a really strict diet as u can still have treats. Maybe think bout trying that hun?? I'm going 2 re-join but need 2 call them & c if they can re-activate my account, otherwise I will have lost all my weight loss records & all the meal plans I saved. Gonna try & give them c call 2morrow.
Stubby u did really well with yr weight loss hun. Do u know wot you've gained? We didn't have time 2 get r scales 2day so I still don't know how much I've gained? Dread 2 think!!!
DoddyClare, sorry 2 hear bout yr back, hope it gets better soon. Mine is sore 2night...we put a wardrobe 2getha this avo so think its that, plus gym Thurs/Fri. Hope it eases 4 gym 2morrow night.
x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Hi em no lovey I haven't dared to weigh myself yet.  Will get on the wii in the morning, it's the only thing I trust to give an accurate weight.  Do you do ww online then em?  Is is easy to do online? What's this pro points about?  I did ww years ago when you had 24 points each day to use, it it still similar? Thanks Hun xxxx


----------



## Em0504

I'm dreading weighing myself, the scales I buy will b different 2 the ones at ww, as they're really accurate...but I guess as long as I stick 2 the same ones each wk hey.
I did the monthly pass at ww, I still went 2 the meeting each wk, but it just renewed itself automatically & also was a bit cheaper. With the monthly pass u can track everything u eat online + record yr exercise 2 gain extra points, u also track yr weight. Its really good!! Or u can literally just do it all online, think u pay bout £30 4 couple of months? I need 2 look in2 that bit more tho. U would then just weigh at home. With pro points u get slightly more points each wk, I had 29. Its really easy 2 follow & I found that I was eating loads! U also get a weekly extras allowance, its kinda 4 emergencies, nights out, etc, but I tried not 2 use those points. Have a look online hun & c wot u think? I didn't really like going 2 the meetings that's why I'm thinking of doing it all online x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

welcome lorna :0)))

doddyclaire- hope you back is better.x

Hi to maisiemoo, em, stubby, mandy pandy.x


----------



## MandyPandy

Hi everyone!

Hope you're all doing well. 

I've lost another 5lb (I was hoping for more but beggars can't be choosers!).  I now have 28lb to go until I get into a 'healthy' BMI (total loss so far is 36lb) and I'm hoping like hell I can manage it before treatment in November!  My BMI is now 28.9, so at least it's fine as far as the doctors are concerned - I just want to be at a weight so I know I'm doing everything I can to make it work.


----------



## stubbybird75

Hi Mandy, wow thats amazing well done you.  Think I will take a little of your determination for myself xxxx


----------



## 1972

That's brilliant weight loss Mandy! 

I've off to fat club now. I've decided it's a bit early to start aerobics as still bleeding from bfn, but weigh in, start diet first thing then take it from there. Report back later x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Mmmm icecream and custard feel sick now, lol


----------



## 1972

Omg!!!! After 5 weeks if no exercise, laying around, comfort eating and alot of chocolate... I've only put on 3.5 lbs. I'm really chuffed with that considering. That's my target for this week, to lose 3.5 lbs.


----------



## stubbybird75

Maisie well done you that's fantastic lovey xxxx dredding my weigh in tomorrow lol xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Well done mandy, that's gr8.
Well done maisie, that'll soon come off again.
Angela did u enjoy yr ice cream & custard?? I had really good workout at gym, then had salad 4 tea but did have some ice cream 2. Feel blimming starving now lol.
Gonna re-join ww next wk when I've been paid...am broke!!
x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Well ladies have just done my first weigh in since before tx and am really surprised to say I have put on 3lb since starting tx, I thought it would be a lot more to be honest! So my starting weight is 13 st 8lb 2st off here we come lol xxxx


----------



## 1972

I was amazed stubby too. I out on half stone round 1. Although I must still be bloated or something as my physical shape feels bigger than 3.5 lb gain. 

My 1200 cals a day for one week starts... Now!!


----------



## stubbybird75

Maisie I totally agree, my stomach is huge to be honest it dosent look like a measely 3lb at all.  But hopefully that will go down in time.  WW starts today roll on 2st lighter lol xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

masiemoo, and stubby, hope i get away as light as you too, but i doubt it..never mind, just have to remember i'll never be this weight again!!!


----------



## stubbybird75

Hi Angela I am sure you are fine hun, it was for a good reason, and no doubt next year you will have to get used to being bigger when you get your BFP XXX


----------



## MandyPandy

maisiemoo1972 said:


> Omg!!!! After 5 weeks if no exercise, laying around, comfort eating and alot of chocolate... I've only put on 3.5 lbs. I'm really chuffed with that considering. That's my target for this week, to lose 3.5 lbs.


That is excellent work! I would have put on waaaaay more than that.


----------



## MandyPandy

maisiemoo1972 said:


> I was amazed stubby too. I out on half stone round 1. Although I must still be bloated or something as my physical shape feels bigger than 3.5 lb gain.
> 
> My 1200 cals a day for one week starts... Now!!


I managed to put on a stone with the first go... and a stone with the second go! At the moment, all I've done is reversed the damage done this year. I want to get ahead of the game... and I will keep getting weighed in throughout the next lot of treatment so I can be sure that none of it goes back on.


----------



## Em0504

All sounds good girls. I'm still scared about weighing, don't reckon I'm gonna get off as lightly. My clothes have felt tighter in the last wk or so & I haven't eaten any differently!! Don't really know wots happening with my cycle either...think af should have come at weekend Feel absolutely huge 2day!!!!! x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Oh bless ya Em hun.  I am sure AF will show up soon and release your tummy.  I started WW today, I decided to go for the online option, it suits me a bit better and I can weigh in each saturday like I have always done.  Feels good to be taking control of my weight for a change, hopefully by the time I will be ready for next tx, I will be much slimmer and ready for implantation xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Yay 4 ww stubby. I'm gonna go 4 online 2, much easier hey...& cheaper. Good luck with it huni x x


----------



## 1972

Whoops . 2 choc digestives eaten today ! Im working from home today and had docs and counsellor session , so not good day to start diet . But focus , focus - we can do this ladies xx x x


----------



## stubbybird75

That's not that bad Hun, anyway a liitle bit of what you fancy does you good xxxx


----------



## 1972

Stubby - this diet is soooo strict, Im not allowed any teats at all for first week.. But had healthy dinner so hopefully couple of biscuits wont kill. Have had headache all day , lack of fat and sugar methinks !


----------



## stubbybird75

Lol maisie you earned it Hun, a couple of lush bickies won't hurt.  Which diet are you on Hun? Xxxx


----------



## 1972

Rosemary Conley. Week 1 . 1200 cals a day, nothing more than 5% fat.


----------



## stubbybird75

Blimey Maisie, I have heard its great, but I think I would struggle.  Good luck with it though Hun, you'll get there and it will all be worth it. xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Ladies you are all off to a flying start, weigh in for me tonight


----------



## stubbybird75

woo good luck Angela, bet it aint as bad as you think xxxx


----------



## MandyPandy

ANGELA29A said:


> Ladies you are all off to a flying start, weigh in for me tonight


Best of luck! Well done for biting the bullet and heading in.

xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Well wasn't as bad as I thought 4lb gain. Here's to 2 stone off. X


----------



## stubbybird75

Ahhh well done Angela, told you Hun it wouldn't be that bad lovey xxxx roll off 2st for us together xxxx.


----------



## 1972

That's good Angela considering! Here's to a good first week


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girlies, hope your all good, my weigh in tomorrow am nervous been updating my online tracker all week keeping within my limits.  I feel my gloating has gone down a little.  Xxxxx


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girls only lost 1/2 lb this week  . Not much but its a start xxxx. Hope your all good xxx


----------



## 1972

1/2 lb loss better than a gain xx

I've been pretty strict this week. Did have some choc buttons last might though....   , eating out tonight and Sunday lunch at parents tomorrow! Going to be tough! Would like to have lost the 3.5 lbs gained .... 

Dieting sucks! I love food too much


----------



## Em0504

Just bought my scales girls. Pay day on Fri...ww here i come. Well done stubby, better that a gain.  Bet it catches up next wk hun, I was like that on ww when I did it before.
Have a good weekend girls...lovely & warm isn't it.
x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Well done you Hun, roll on ww lol xxxx


----------



## stubbybird75

Maisie well done you Hun, it can't be an easy diet to follow, so enjoy your night out tonight and your lunch tomorrow, you have earned it xxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

stubby 1/2lb is going in the right direction. 
maisiemoo- im with you love my food too much..god this is hard!!!
Em, Havent bought scales yet, not long til youre back on ww again.x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hey chickadees'!!!

My weigh in is tomorrow am...am kinda dreading it as had a naughty week, fish n chips tea last night, loads of wine so feel a bit off track.  Gonna have a strict week starting tomorrow though 

xx


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girlies

Doddy you'll be fine Hun, you deserve a treat xxxx

Thanks Angela Hun, hope you get your scales soon xxxx I love my food too just had a Chinese very very bad I know but was lovely yum yum lol xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Opps bottle of vino !!! My 1st alcoholic drink in about 6 months !!!


----------



## stubbybird75

Ohhh Angela 1st in 6 months, I bet you were tiddly lol xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Morning girls. Well I've just weighed myself & since my last weigh in at ww I've put on 4lb, so I'm not 2 worried bout that. Although I need 2 get 6 off asap coz that was my pre holiday weight when I had lost a stone...so that's my 1st goal & then at least another half stone.
Have a good day, enjoy the sunshine.
Hope yr feeling ok after yr vino Angela. I so fancied a couple of glasses last night, but I hadn't bought any...maybe 2night before I get back 2 ww??
w w


----------



## ANGELA29A

Yes stubby, couple of glasses and i was anybodies ...lol, 
Em get a bottle in before you start WW.x


----------



## 1972

Ladies!! Been to fat club, starting to get sore after class but good news, lost 4.5 lbs!!!!!! I'm so pleased. About 10 lbs lost in total this summer but a way to go. Would like to lose another 7lbs by next cycle xxx


----------



## stubbybird75

Wow maisie that's fantastic Hun.  Wow that's a lot your well on your way to your goal.  You deserve it Hun, you've worked hard! When are you cycling again Hun? Xxxx


----------



## 1972

Got follow up appt next week and hoping to do short protocol before xmas. It's my last funded chance and I'm worried funds might run out at end if year, plus I'm 40 in feb and need to complete before then...


----------



## stubbybird75

Oh Bless ya Maisie, horrible isnt it how the NHS put time limits on it, as beyond 40 your still fertile if you get what I mean.  Anyhow it wont matter to you, you will be getting your BFP this tx and will be a wonderful xmas pressie for you xxxxx  I'm thinking of the short protocol next tx, what made you decide to do it? xxxx


----------



## MandyPandy

Hope everyone is doing well.

I've lost another 4lb so my total is now 40lb lost.  I have another 24 to go until I'm into the 'healthy weight' bracket (BMI under 25).  I'm hopefully on track for starting treatment at the end of November - just over 7 weeks to go.


----------



## stubbybird75

wooo well done Mandy how amazing hun, your doing so well xxx  You are on track lovey xxx  BMI under 25?? Is that what your clinic want or what you want to get to? xxx


----------



## MandyPandy

stubbybird75 said:


> wooo well done Mandy how amazing hun, your doing so well xxx You are on track lovey xxx BMI under 25?? Is that what your clinic want or what you want to get to? xxx


Thank you. Nope, it's what I want to get to myself. I know a BMI of under 30 is good enough (I'm currently 28.2) but after last time, I don't ever want to think that my weight could have been what stopped it working (on our F/U the doctor basically looked me up and down and told me we'd have a better chance if I lost weight - pfffft - it would have been nice if he'd taken some ownership for it not working). If I'm in the 'healthy' BMI range, it won't be an issue - besides, I have so many other issues I'm fighting against, that I want to reduce any I have control over. 

I've also been smoking, so I've now packed that in. I've never been a heavy smoker (about 10 - 15 a week) and I only tend to smoke when stressed, so I'm now trying to find other ways of coping with it. I've stopped drinking booze and caffeine too. I'm hoping with every fibre of my being that the next cycle will work and I won't have to do any more, so I'm trying with everything I have to get myself fully prepared for it.


----------



## stubbybird75

Oh Bless ya hun, what a   Doctor.  Cheek of them.  I know exactly how you feel hun, I am the same, my BMI was 29.52 on last tx and am now determined to get down to a good BMI of around 26 for next tx, as I feel the same, dont want the spare tyre I carry around stopping us lol.  Oh you are doing really well hun, and it seems you are hell bent on doing it.  Thats fantastic.  At least it gives us something else to focus on while we wait for tx xxxx


----------



## MandyPandy

stubbybird75 said:


> Oh Bless ya hun, what a  Doctor. Cheek of them. I know exactly how you feel hun, I am the same, my BMI was 29.52 on last tx and am now determined to get down to a good BMI of around 26 for next tx, as I feel the same, dont want the spare tyre I carry around stopping us lol. Oh you are doing really well hun, and it seems you are hell bent on doing it. Thats fantastic. At least it gives us something else to focus on while we wait for tx xxxx


Yeah I wasn't impressed and it's one of the reasons we're not going back there.  You're right - it does give us something else to focus on while waiting for treatment. I feel I'm doing something positive and am not just sitting here twiddling my thumbs. I am hell bent on doing it. I want to get off this roundabout ASAP!  Fingers crossed for both of us that all our efforts will pay off.


----------



## ANGELA29A

wow mandy pandy thats fantastic, you go girl.x


----------



## 1972

Well done!!! 

I'm focussed after losing yesterday, no more biscuits!


----------



## MandyPandy

Thanks ladies. 

It's blimmin hard work but it is starting to pay off at long last!  Not only re: treatment but also now I can start wearing smaller clothes again (so I don't feel like the fattest woman in the waiting rooms at the clinic!  ).


----------



## ANGELA29A

Lost a 1lb not amazing but a step in the right direction, my friend who comes with me lost 6 1/2 lb I'm going to live at hers for a week, lol


----------



## stubbybird75

Lol I think I will too Angela.  Well done you Hun that's great and a positive step in the right direction lovey xxxx


----------



## 1972

Angela- better down than up ! 

I'm going to share some tips if you don't mind. Got mag at fat club this week, celebrating 40 years of Rosemary Conley in the business, these are some of her tips ;

*Eating fat, makes you fat
*Olive oil is still 100% fat
*You burn 100 calories each mile you walk or jog. Jogging just faster but no more calories
*portion size is main reason dieters don't lose weight
*nothing tastes as good as slim feels 



Pretty obvious stuff but helps to remind me xx


----------



## stubbybird75

Makes sense maisie, will keep a note of those tips thanks Hun xxxx


----------



## Troodles

Hi Ladies
Mind if I join you?
I lost 2 1/2 stone earlier this year but this past tx I've put on over a stone so really need to get that off and hopefully lose some more too before next tx.  Having a break from tx for a couple of months though so hopefully if I'm good I can shift all this fat!! lol
Hope you're all doing well.
Troodles x x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

welcome aboard Troodles


----------



## Troodles

Thanks hun.  Oooh just got a text from you!! lol
Here's to borrowing Posh Spice's skinny jeans!!


----------



## stubbybird75

Welcome troodles Hun, here's to those skinny jeans lol xxx


----------



## 1972

Welcome troodles! 2.5 stone is brilliant, well done. I'm sure you will do well again. Keep us posted x


----------



## Troodles

Thanks Stubbybird.  In fact I won't borrow them as they'll be too big!! lol
Thanks Maisiemoo,  It certainly goes on a lot quicker than it comes of!!
DH just come back from the pub and announces he's going to football on Sat with his best mate and has arranged for us to go round to theirs afterwards for a takeaway!!!  Grrrr what part of I'm on a diet doesn't he get!!  lol  Am about to text his mate's g/f and suggest I cook a slimming world curry instead as I know she's on SW.  The men will just have to put up with it!
x x x x


----------



## Em0504

Welcome troodles. 
Yaaaaaay I'm now officially back on ww. Just re joined on line x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Well done Em, you'll smash it as usual xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Well done Em on rejoining. AFM I've been a model WW today, written it all done, setting myself a stone target for Follow Up 21st November. Back to weighing thinks this week as well, good job, my bowl of special K was twice the size it should be!!!!


----------



## 1972

I was naughty last night. Went out to pizza express with girls all ready to have a salad .... They've changed the menu and don't do my salad now so had to have a pizza ....   feel guilty today !!!! Dontbthink it's going to be 4.5 lbs this week lol!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Just forget about it Maisie, and carry on as normal, dont try to eat less to make up for it either, they say that doesnt work and we just put our bodies into starvation mode. hugs.x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Sorry - ive been slacking, keep thinking i'm doing well then getting ambushed by a bottle of wine  
Must try harder!!  LOL!!

x


----------



## stubbybird75

Maisie Hun dont worry about it, we all have these moments, believe me I think I have had more than one this week lol xxx

Hi Angela how are you hun?

lol Doddy, bless ya lovey, these things happen xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Doddy don't mention wine...I'm absolutely desperate 4 a glass or 2...have had such a stressful wk. Plus dp is driving me completely mad...why is it that I do EVERYTHING around the house. Sorry girls...rant over.
Well despite only re-joining ww yesterday I weighed myself this morning as its my official weigh day & I've lost 1lb since last Sat...so at least I'm going in the right direction. Bin hard work avoiding the biscuit tin 2night.
x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girls, 1lb off this week, why don't I get 4.5lb?  Oh yes maybe it's the bit of cake I had yesterday lol. Must try so much harder next week!!!!  Xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Well done Stubby, yr going in the right direction. I feel as though I'm struggling already, I've woken up absolutely starving & really feel like eating rubbish...not good!!! Must b good, Must b good x x


----------



## stubbybird75

Lol em your entitled to a treat.  Saturday is my treat day come to think of it so is Sunday, Monday, Tuesday..........  Oh need to pull back on the treat days lol xxxx


----------



## Em0504

Lol stubby, its not easy is it hun...wish I didn't like my food so much!! Taking r little niece out this avo, so will prob have a yummy ice cream at least x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi girls, well the weight is still going down, oh so slowly!!  I need to cut back on the treats too I think!!  LOL!!


----------



## 1972

Well done ladies! 

I'm not having a good end of the week, pizza thurs, choc last night and choc today   being good with my food otherwise.. Hope it's enough come Monday. Losing weight is bleedin hard!!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Masiemoo, its is so hard, ive been an angel since thursday, hoping for better weight loss next week, then again am i eating enough??well done stubby another 1lb:0))
Em completely agree about you doing everything in the house, so feel like that at times, mine felt guilty and took over cutting the grass  this afternoon, and guess what the lawnmower then went up the shoot, who had to take it back...me.., im out tomorrow, so hoping the grass will be cut when i get back!!!


----------



## katben

Hi,

Please may I join? Our first cycle of IVF has just ended in a BFN and I know (even though I have no scales!) that I've put weight on this last two weeks, especially seeing as I had to rest for the last week, so didn't even get my usual exercise walking the dogs, popping into the village etc.

Hope everyones doing ok,, and the lbs are melting away


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey kat Hun welcome lovey sorry about your bfn, that's so sad. Big  . Xxxxx


----------



## katben

Hey, thinking we might go for Sunday Lunch today..so am going to start diet tomorrow! Am feeling the need for a very large glass (or bottle!!) of red today, and quite possibly a pudding of some description! We will be walking this afternoon though, so it's a start!

Thanks for the   and your kindness xxx


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey kat Hun that sounds like a fantastic idea Hun, bottle and pudding!!  It's a bit early for you to worry about weight, you need to grieve a bit first, then focus on weight!!  We're all here for you Hun!!


----------



## katben

Thank you! I don't know, perhaps it's just a delaying tactic, but it feels like something positive I can start doing  I will just take it steady and see what happens xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Katben. Welcome to our thread. I'm so sorry for your BFN. Hugs. I'm just like you and throw myself into weight loss, need something to focus on. Xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Afm, hoping I've lost 2 to 3lb this week, put a pair of trousers on today and they didn't feel so tight. Think I'm glad I haven't bought any bathroom scales, as I always tend to pop on them seen I've lost a couple of lb and falsely eat more again. Wednesday will tell the tale. X


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls

Sorry ive not posted for aaages but have been reading.  Hope your all doing well, well sounds like your doing pretty well on the food front, why is it all the gorgeous yummy food is soo bad for you?

I lost some weight before last treament and put about 1/2 stone on but couldnt get motivated to lose it so went back to ww and my first week lost 3lb was well chuffed only to put 3 and half on the next week (last wed) ww didnt even cross my mind when i was out for a meal the friday, takeaway the saturday and a christening sunday so my own doing, so have been trying to be good this week but wednesday will tell .

Hi to all the newbies and goodluck to everyone for their weigh in this week  

Sam xx


----------



## Em0504

Welcome kat. Sorry you've had sad news hun. Take it easy with the weight loss, allow yourself some time 4 treats hun.
Good luck with weighing on Wed Angela, sounds as tho you've had a good wk.
Hi sj. Its hard going sometimes isn't it. I've got very busy weekends now until my holiday so my weight loss is going 2 b very slow indeed. Have had a few naughty chocs & things this weekend, so had better work extra hard at the gym 2morrow!!
Hi stubby, hope u had a nice day with Fraser.
x x


----------



## katben

Ooof...had too many treats last night and feeling a tad delicate this morning! Got to ring clinic today so will take it from there. I'm due back at work some time this week so it will be easier because at least I won't be sitting at home bored! Going to have to find some scales and weigh myaelf at some point! Went for a 3 hour walk yesterday afternoon so here's hoping thats cancelled out the Sunday dinner, pudding and wine!

Thank you Angela, and good luck for Wednesday! 

SJ, hopefully the dieting either side of the weekend will have done the trick!

Cheers Em, I  feel like I've done nothing but sit at home and eat for the last week, so need to do something! Maybe not rush onto a strict diet, but just try and be sensible with what I'm eating.


----------



## 1972

Hi Kat - sorry to hear of your bfn   welcome xx

Hmmmmm, just a pound this week for me. Better than nowt. . 11lbs in total since June. Was a bad week, am physically smaller, can fit into trousers that were tight etc.. But this week I had wine, roast, choc, pizza! Strict week for me!

Xxx


----------



## jen-v

hello everyone, can I join you? I just joined ww - my first ever diet. I used to think diets were oppressive (and I was too lazy to be honest), but the latest bfn has rather changed my mind. I lost over 3lb in week 1, so I'm feeling very positive about it working! Not sure how I'll manage if I have a week of not losing any though, I feel like I've had enough disappointments lately ... I'm ok at eating healthily, and don't drink any more, but probably eat too much and I do _love_ chocolate. Does anyone else think 30g of any food looks like its not nearly enough?? I think I could do with some company to keep me on track  jen x


----------



## katben

Hey everyone!

Maisie - thank you..well done, pound off is 2lbs betterthan a pound on!!!

Hiya Jen-v...I'm new to the group too, but welcome 

Had a rubbish diet day today 0 spent it all in the hospital with my sister while she had her baby, so was starving by the time I left and went to Asda! I think I bought one of everything they stock! Aaah well...back to work tomorrow, so at least I won't be home to eat it all!!

Sending thin thoughts xx


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey Jen welcome Hun.  3lb is great, you are in the right place for support to keep you on track, these girlies are brill xxxx. Sorry for your bfn lovey  

Kat we all have them Hun, not to worry tomorrow is another day!!  Congrats to sis on baby what did she have? Congrats on being an auntie xxxxx


----------



## 1972

Hi Jen

Welcome! Well done, 3lbs is fab x


----------



## Em0504

Welcome Jen & congrats on weight loss, that's fab. Sorry 2 hear bout yr bfn tho hun.
Congrats on being an auntie kat, what did yr sister have? Gotta treat yourself sometimes hey & it must have been a tiring day so u deserve something yummy.
I've been 2 the gym again 2night, been going Monday & Tuesday 4 last few weeks & I must say I'm enjoying it. Its making me hungrier that ever tho lol. DP has just made me a nice cuppa so might have 2 have a packet of ww biccies.
x x


----------



## Sarah1712

Jen, I too think that 30g is diddly-squat!!! May as well not eat at all lol
I am considering re-joining WW as I feel like ive got to the point of desperation. In all this emotional rollercoaster I seem to be using food as an emotional crutch and its piling on quicker and quicker and out of 100% of my wardrobe i reckon only 10% fits which is soooo depressing. I am currently down regging so dont want to go mad as its not good for body to diet and have treatment but am wondering if our set backs and my oestradyl not lowering is why I am not yet stimming? Also had dominant follicle so couldnt start coz of that. Dont want to join WW in haste but seriously need to do something. Im only 5ft2 so really cannot carry extra weight very well

Any advice greatly appreciated
Sarah x


----------



## 1972

Hi Sarah

I think we are all probs guilty of comfort eating when going through a cycle. Maybe hold off ww for now but just eat well. Lots if protein ( eggs and chicken) which helps the folicles  and lots of fruit and veg. Then you will be getting the vits and minerals your body needs to help stay strong. 

I put on weight both cycles, I stopped going to fat club whilst on the drugs as didn't want to explain or get a telling off, plus we do a high impact class and I'm wary of that whilst stimming.

I start again hopefully next month and I'm going to try so hard not to grab the choc and biscuits!!!!

Good luck honey xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

hi jen and sarah, im on ww i dont find it easy but need the weekly weigh ins to keep me going.x


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey Sarah, I know exactly what you mean hun my wardrobe is a nightmare each time I look for something to wear, however I am the other side of Tx hun, and you need to be careful with whatever you do while your in tx, hopefully in a few weeks it wont matter anyway when you get a BFP XXX

Maisie hey lovey I am so quilty of the over eating during tx, I find it was a great excuse to over eat lol  but am paying the price now lol Hope you are well hun. xxx

Angela how are you lovey?  Hows moany minni?  xxxx 

I have been so good this week so far, so hopefully I will have lost 2lb this week, if not I will be disheartened, but carry on xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Grrrr all that effort and only lost 1/2lb !!! Never mind I'm not giving up xx


----------



## 1972

Don't give up Angela... What diet are you following again? If it's one with a consultant eg ww, can you ask their advice??

A loss is better than the same so it's heading the right way. Good luck this week xxxxx


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey Angela, at least hun its in the right direction, maybe you havent got that much to loose!!  Your body stops loosing it so quickly when you get nearer where you should be.  Anyway 1/2lb is good hun, keep strong xxxx

Hope everyone else is good, and getting to their goals without too much stress xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Maisiemoo asked ww consultant she said sometimes it takes 2 wks to show on the scales. Stubby definitely have plenty to lose!!! Xx


----------



## katben

Hey all!

Thought being back at work would make it easier to diet, and was doing ok til someone brought us a tin of Heroes! Aaah well...everything else is going in the right direction hopefully though!!

Angela - 1/2 lb is good - much better than  nothing!!

Thanks everyone! My sister had a boy - Riley Jay, 9lb 4oz. She did really well, I was so proud of her!

xx


----------



## Em0504

Stay positive Angela, when I did ww before tx it came off slowly 2 begin with, but after a few wks the loss was much more.
I'm struggling with ww this time, feel fed up & just wanna eat lol. Weigh day 2morrow & I'm dreading it. Hey ho.....
x x


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi guys

Well done on the weight lose Angela 1/2 is good better than putting on  

I weighed in last night lost 1 & 1/2 so was pretty pleased with that be good if could lose that next week too   Im sure it gets harder to lose weight the older we get 

Hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok x

Sam xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi girls!!

Well done Angela & Sam!!  Any loss is a good loss in my book, and as mine is sooooo sloooooow i'll take each 0.05kg in a good way!!  LOL!!
Am not feeling too positive about weekend weigh in this week, after being away for a few days I reckon i've popped a bit on 

xx


----------



## Em0504

Well done Sam.
Well I weighed this morning & I'm happy 2 say that I've lost 2lbs, so I'm pleased with that. I'm now only 2.5lbs away from the stone that I lost on ww pre tx x x


----------



## katben

Well done everyone!!! 

WOOOHOOOO..I got on the scales today and I'm pleased to say I haven't put as much weight on during TX as I thought I had!!!  Still some work to be done though!

xxx


----------



## 1972

Well done ladies    

I'm struggling a bit this week. Have been good mainly but yesterday had a works team day which equates to day in London eating and drinking! I chose not to sit sipping water all day, there was no salad choice etc so had a burger and chips! And 4 glasses of wine and a woo woo ;-) then a bar of choc on way home!!!! Lol. Strict this weekend I guess  

I've also been given a tin of roses as a thankyou which was lovely but I've had to hide them away as if they sit there, I'll eat the lot!! Hidden for Xmas . 

I've got weigh in Monday then will miss following as on holiday ! Put 3lbs on in summer when we went away just for 4 nights! Crazy!! 

Hope you all have lovely weekends in store xxx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi ladies mind if I join you? 

I have had two ICSIs and am going for DE cycle next but have gained so much weight over the last 2 cycles and during the 'Aftermath' I tipped the scales at 17 stone 1 lb with an achey back and sore knees and ankles I realised I have been kidding myself. If I did get pregnant it would not have been a very healthy pregnancy as I would have even more. I have been eating sensibly for 4 weeks and have lost 11 lbs which I'm very pleased about! We're planning our donor tx early next yer so I'm hoping to shed another stone or two.

I'm using the fitness pal app on my iPhone and weighing or scanning everything which is great as it's reeducating me about food too.

K


----------



## ANGELA29A

hello and welcome Redkay, congratulations on losing 11lb already. keep up the good work, you seem very determined so sure you will get there


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Have decided against gym and weigh in this morning, but totted up the inches over the last 4 weeks - i've lost 9 of em so far!!  

Redkay - welcome along!  Well done on the great weight loss already made, and good luck on the road ahead

xx


----------



## Em0504

Welcome redkay. Well done on yr weight  loss, a colleague uses that app & has done really well 2. I feel as though I've had a bad weekend, although have only had a couple of treats. Hey ho, 2morrow will b better, plus going 2 the gym 2morrow & Tues evening. Hope you've all had a good weekend x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Em , feel the same as you, that ive had a bad weekend, most of the treats ive eaten have been WW, got a cupboard fill..lol


----------



## Em0504

Lol I'm the same Angela...have a cupboard full of ww biscuits & choc mini rolls!! Just eating my lunch which consists of a ww pitta bread, ham, salad & a ww yogurt!! I'm starving!!!!! x x


----------



## 1972

1/2 lb down for me this week. Not surprised when I've had choc, booze, pizza and a burger and chips   plus AF is here so all in all pretty good considering!


----------



## ANGELA29A

masisemoo 1/2 lb is better than nothing, especially with af. im waiting for Af so see what scales say wednesday.
Em, with AF due any day, 1st one from failed tx, feel like eating the cupboard full, of treats lol, the blueberry cakes are calling me, mind you at 2 points each and 6 in pack wouldnt be that tragic..lol apart from feeling sick...


----------



## Em0504

Angela, with af coming hun, I would have a much nicer treat than a ww cake. Wot r they like by the way?? x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Felt Af was coming, but seemed to have gone off, bet its going to catch mre on the hop, hate the 1st one after failed tx. blueberry cakes are lush, well I like them and so does hubby and DD,


----------



## Em0504

My AF took ages 2 come this time, coz of early mc...I didn't actually think it was gonna come at all...even BH seemed surprised. Hope yours comes soon hun!! I'll have 2 try those cakes then, spotted them in Morrisons last wk x x


----------



## jen-v

hello everyone! well I ate way too much party food and blew all my ww extra points at the weekend, but still lost a couple of lbs, so I feel its been rather lucky escape. 

Can I ask is anyone else struggling to balance dieting with eating lots of protein, good oils, milk etc etc for fertility? I'm avoiding 'diet' foods to try and keep things natural, but it makes it harder... Anyway, I'm very happy to lose the weight slowly - I think a lb a week would be fine.

I also read some interesting info on shifting 'fat round the middle' today on this nutritionist's website http://www.marilynglenville.com/fat_around_the_middle.htm - sounds like me! She recommends _not_ dieting and more snacking to stop the stress hormones / blood sugar going crazy. I don't think the extra snacks will be compatible with my ww points (!!) but worth thinking about anyway.

Good luck dieting today, jen-v xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Em af has shown its ugly head today, was rather hoping it wasnt going to and a miracle had happened.x
jen v - im following weight watchers which is more healthy eating than dieting. its all hard work though, wish weight just fall off over night.x


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girlies,

Welcome jen, your doing well Hun and seem to have a good mind set.  Just eat well lovey that's all you can do.

Glad af showed up Angela at least you can move forward to next step now Hun.  I know what you mean lovey am really struggling with this weight loss, am going to gym 5 times a week, and am following ww but seem to be really struggling, sometimes I just feel like giving up, especially when I keep getting bfn!! Booo but will keep ploughing on xxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Well bit better this week ladies lost 2lb, well chuffed with that.x


----------



## stubbybird75

Well done Angela that's great news Hun xxxx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi girls sorry for not being around much.

Glad your all doing well, well done with the 2lb this week angela, i lost 2 today too so im pleased with that, got to keep going though, weekends are the worst 

Keep it up though and ill try and pop on a bit more this week 

Love to you all 

Sam x


----------



## Em0504

Hi girls
Well done Angela, that's a gr8 loss. Its horrible when af finally shows isn't it, but like stubby said u can start 2 think about yr next step a bit more now hey. Hope yr not feeling 2 yuk hun.
Jen I'm also following ww like Angela & stubby. I'll follow it up until I begin my next tx & will then stop 4 a while so I can up my protein & milk, etc. Just gotta shift this stone & it ain't gonna go without the help of ww lol.
Stubby wow that's gr8 going 2 the gym 5 times a wk...u must b exhausted. I'm only managing twice a wk.
I'm dreading this w/e & next wk eating & drinking wise...got lotsa birthday celebrations...so don't think I'll b losing much.
x x


----------



## Em0504

Sorry, meant 2 say well done 2 u as well Sam x x


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

I have seriously lost the will this week, been havig wine most nights although eating healthily enough, just needed a week of not counting points/syns.
Dread to think what the scales will say, the tape measure aint so pretty!!


----------



## jen-v

hi, yes I'm on weight watchers too, but I'm not really sure its for me - I don't like the way it makes you think about points_ all_ day! Going to give it a bit longer though, as I do seem to be losing weight so far. Although we went out for fish and chips last night as a bit of a rebellion, so will probably have an increase this week


----------



## jules40:)x

Hi, can I join you please.  We had our first failed attempt in Aug / Sept and have just about picked ourselves up and are planning our next attack so here goes . . . 

I need to lose a couple of stone and have just signed up for All about W8 which is a VLCD, I've paid for 4 weeks.  Have drunk far too much since the BNF.

So I'm starting tomorrow, cold turkey wish me luck 

Anyone else doing a VLCD?

J x


----------



## Em0504

Welcome jules sorry 2 hear of yr bfn tho. Haven't heard of that, how does it work?
Doddy its so hard going sometimes isn't it.
I'm out with the girls 2night, lost 1lb this wk so not gr8 & am dreading wot I'll eat & drink 2night?? Lost 4lb in last 2 wks, so that's not 2 bad I guess.
x y


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies 

Welcome jules. Are you doing like a milkshake diet or something? I must admit I could never stick to something like that... 

Well done to the rest of the ladies. I've struggled thus week, been really stressed at work and although been good 60% of time, I've had choc, pizza and fish n chips these last few days   I'm off work now though, no weigh in Monday as I'm off on holiday. Will try to be good


----------



## stubbybird75

Hey girlies well done on all you losses and keep up the pma!  Not had a good week this week was good with my food but have a terrible af and feeling awful, but still managed to put 2lb on booooo will keep trying! Xxxx


----------



## MandyPandy

Hope everyone is doing well on this horrible weight loss journey!

I've now lost 45lb but still have another 19lb to go if I'm to make it to my goal of a BMI of 25 (or under!).  I'm going to be working like a trojan to do it but if I'm really strict and take it seriously, I should be able to manage it.

Good luck with your VLCD Jules!  That's what I've been doing too.  If you need any help or positive vibes - just let me know.  I've just had my 16th WI, so I know how hard it is!!!


----------



## doddyclaire

Morning

Wow Mandy, you still doing so well!

I think I might have done well this weekend - after a lazy diet week I have somehow picked up a case of D&V since Sat nite, so am thinking that I should have lost at least two stone - well it feels like it from the amount of time I spend in the loo!!  Haven't eaten anything since around 4pm yesterday...


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone

Well done to all those with a weight loss, keep it up.  Havent had a good week this week so not looking forward to ww on wednesday 

Doddy hope your feeling better soon sweet, not nice being poorly  

Catch up with you all soon xx

Sam xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Wonders what the scales will say tonight, whatever they say I'm happy as can get in a pair of jeans I haven't worn for a while, and can nearly get in my favourite pair, that I haven't worn for 2 years, funny how you shape changes I'm the heaviest I've been I my life but not the biggest, wierd!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Lost 2lb well chuffed. X


----------



## jules40:)x

Well done Angela


----------



## 1972

Well done Angela! 

I'm on hols at the mo. Missed fat club Monday and not being great here   Having fresh fruit and toast for brek but then all downhill! Burger, chips and wine last night! Whoops. 

Well done to all if you with long term loss, that's brilliant news. I'll be back on it Monday. Want to lose few more pounds before next go. X


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hey well done Angela thats great xx

I put a 1lb on this wk  but back on it big time today as really want to shift half a stone by christmas well before if i can  

Love to everyone xx


----------



## stubbybird75

Well done Angela that's great Hun.  I need some of your pma, I keep putting it on don't know where I am going wrong!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

that why i cant do WW online, need the disapline of getting on them scales infront of the leader, plus i enjoy the meetings, an hour to myself, we have a good laugh, leader is really nice. Im sure it will start to come off, think sometimes we are not quite menatlly ready, youve been through an awful lot recently.xxx


----------



## Em0504

Hi girls.
Just a very quick post...despite having had lotsa birthday treats over the past wk (& few more still 2 come) I managed 2 lose another pound...so I'm back 2 where I was when I left ww pre tx...yay!!! Just gotta get some more off now.
Hope yr all ok girls, enjoy weekend.
x x


----------



## ANGELA29A

Well done em, its a great feeling isnt it. x


----------



## doddyclaire

Not sure how the hell it happened, but somehow, with a really bad two weeks of not particularly being good, and no exercise, I managed to lose just over a kilo - D&V must have done the trick


----------



## ANGELA29A

well done doddyclaire. xx


----------



## Em0504

Yay I've lost another 2lbs & that was with my birthday weekend 2!! Hope yr all ok girls x x


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies

Well done to all those who've lost. I'm really struggling, haven't been weighed for 2 weeks and know I've put on. I can't get back on track   xxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

me neither maisiemoo, will be weighed this wednesday!!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

Had a gain this week not a happy bunny, only myself to blame or and the chocolate !!! Lol xx


----------



## Em0504

I gained this wk as well, luckily only half a pound...think i got away lightly really. Holiday next Thurs, so think things r gonna go a bit pear shaped now til I come back.
Have a good weekend girls.
x x


----------



## 1972

Hi ladies

I'm well and truly off the wagon   jeans are tight, I'm eating junk, choc, had pizza earlier etc. Can't stay motivated!!!!!! Starting stimming tonight for round 3 :-/


----------



## ANGELA29A

Lost a 1lb, feel that's a kick up the **** to get back on track. X


----------



## 1972

Well done Angela. 

I'm not following the diet anymore. Am finding it too hard to keep on track with diet, work, stimming , all evening treatments etc. 

Good luck everyone though xxxxx


----------



## doddyclaire

Well done Angela 

Maisie - good luck - 3rd time lucky eh 

Mine seems to have stalled too.....must get motivated!!


----------



## ANGELA29A

well lost 1lb but back to where i was 2 weeks ago as put 2 lb on.. im not giving up


----------



## doddyclaire

Angela - hang in there hunny, its harder at this time of year coz we want comfort foods now its colder, am sure you'll do it - I have every faith in you  xx


----------



## ANGELA29A

thanks doddyclaire, how are you getting on??.x


----------



## doddyclaire

AM ok ta, each day is getting better!  Sod the diet though   xx


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Hi everyone

Sorry for being pants and not posting so much    

Havent been to ww for two weeks but need to get back into it, going out tomorrow night for a meal so starting to get my bum into gear come Sunday as got 5 weeks then til xmas yeahh.

Starting our last lot of treatment Dec/Jan too so would like to lose 1lb a week for that, id be happy with that.  Feeling bit scared about this treatment as the doc says as im getting older my eggs wont be as good quality etc and we only have 20% chance it working this time    so praying like mad this will be the one for us  

Hope your all doing ok big   to you all xx


----------



## 1972

I've given up completely! EC is Monday, I'm bloated and swollen and eating alot of comfort food!

Well done to all of you who've stayed on track 
Xxxxxx


----------



## ANGELA29A

Samuel jackson, its hard to get back on track once you missed a couple of weeks, wish you lots of luck for next cycle. our 3rd cycle failed unfortunately, but we were told not to expect much, and my bloods were very low, but we produced the most amouth of eggs ever. so dont give up and keep positive.x

Maisie moo , good luck for Ec monday, you shouldnt be worrying about weight when nearly at ec.xx


----------



## doddyclaire

Hi Sam!!  We're having our last go in Jan too, and its same for me really - eggs are low in numbers and quality aint that brill, but hey - it could be our time, and as they say - you gotta be in it to win it!

Angela - Hi honey, my adoption pack arrived and as it was from Suffolk Council it was pretty flippin useless, all about how to complain, who does what job but nothing of any use, honestly its pants!!!  The intro letter says theres a form in there which you send back indicating which date you'd like to go on an info meeting thing but nope - that aint in there either   .  No wonder there's so many kids in care, this lot could organise a p-up in a blinkin brewery  

Maise moo - Good luck for Monday's EC hun

xx


----------



## 1972

Thanks ladies. Hard to accept the weight gain tho   hopefully it will be start of 9 months of weight gain


----------



## Samuel Jackson

Morning

Thanks for your support girls, like the saying Doddy got to be in it to win it and hopefully we'll prove the docs wrong (dont mean to put them down but you know what i mean)

Maise good luck for Monday hope you have lots of nice juciey eggs   for you xx

Hope you all have a lovely weekend, best get back to the cleaning ive just finished upstairs just down stairs to do now but wont take me long then the weekends mine 

Sam xx


----------



## Han72

Hello chatterboxes   Well we're up to page 50 now, so please save your posts while I start up a brand new thread 
xxx


----------



## Han72

Ok that's all folks! This thread is now locked, the brand shiny new one is over here 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=276168.new#new

xxx


----------

